# PSE 2018 Xpedite



## DeanH

was thinking they got everything right on this one too, for me at least. 

But the carbon air stealth looks nice too specs wise, slower true but could potentially be stiffer riser .. ?


----------



## 4IDARCHER

What an awesome looking bow, and with the high letoff mods it will shoot awesome I bet, but that brace is just a no-go for a Midwest winter guy.


----------



## ontarget7

DeanH said:


> was thinking they got everything right on this one too, for me at least.
> 
> But the carbon air stealth looks nice too specs wise, slower true but could potentially be stiffer riser .. ?


I'm bet riser stiffness will be very close to a wash



4IDARCHER said:


> What an awesome looking bow, and with the high letoff mods it will shoot awesome I bet, but that brace is just a no-go for a Midwest winter guy.


I have been fortunate 
Really have had zero issues with brace down to 5". Maybe it's just my alignment but it really never comes even close to being an issue for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale_B1

Side note, clear your private messages. Just tried to send you one and says it is full.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

ontarget7 said:


> I'm bet riser stiffness will be very close to a wash
> 
> 
> 
> I have been fortunate
> Really have had zero issues with brace down to 5". Maybe it's just my alignment but it really never comes even close to being an issue for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That bow will give lower draw shooters or those that want to shoot lower weight the ability to still push heavy arrows fast and with 90% letoff it will be a dream. Here in Iowa after a couple of layers and a jacket I just never have found a way to keep sub 6 in brace bows from making contact with my sleeve. Most of the time it won't effect the shot at all, but once in a while it will, and that once in a while is sure to be when a frost covered old buck is walking by. But if I lived or hunted mostly in a warmer climate I would be all over this bow.


----------



## KMiha

Can you get the 80% and 90% mods for it? It only says 65%-75%


----------



## chugg

I have had no issues with 6" brace. I think I'll head over to the shop today n see if 5.25 is any different. He supposedly got in his dealer pack but they're only 60lbers


----------



## kravguy

I really wish they would lose the points poking out the risers and just do smooth lines. Looks like almost everyone is hopping on board with the riser cages too.


----------



## wolf44

KMiha said:


> Can you get the 80% and 90% mods for it? It only says 65%-75%


Yes. We have 3 mods for the evolve cams. High letoff, low letoff, fast lowletoff. High letoff mods will shoot 352 at 90%


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trial153

That brace height is a no go for me, the mass weight is problematic as well.


----------



## BucksnBass525

chugg said:


> I have had no issues with 6" brace. I think I'll head over to the shop today n see if 5.25 is any different. He supposedly got in his dealer pack but they're only 60lbers


Looking forward to your findings........


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Sweet rig for sure bro. Waiting on the carbon and its specs


----------



## BucksnBass525

trial153 said:


> That brace height is a no go for me, the mass weight is problematic as well.


The Evolve balances really well, I just came from a Halon32 which felt and balanced much heavier in hand.......


----------



## juspassinthru

chugg said:


> I have had no issues with 6" brace. I think I'll head over to the shop today n see if 5.25 is any different. He supposedly got in his dealer pack but they're only 60lbers


65# on expedite. 60# on carbon stealth


----------



## Kris87

I'm shooting 69# on my CA34's, and they draw like a dream. I think this would make a good late season addition to shoot on 60# and get the same exact speed. I don't have any issues with lower BH either with the way I grip.


----------



## Etheis

I've had zero issues with my full throttle hunting in cold temps here in the Midwest. I'm definitely looking forward to owning one of the expedites. Should fling my 505 grain arrows prettt quick


----------



## MNarrow

Interesting name they chose. Next year will we see a PSE Mathew bow?


----------



## ontarget7

70# Kryptic on order, including both let-off mod options 
Will do a full review breakdown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf44

ontarget7 said:


> 70# Kryptic on order, including both let-off mod options
> Will do a full review breakdown
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both....there are three mods for the evolve cam 
High letoff, low letoff, low letoff fast. Better order the one you didn't get. 

The evolve 31 should be around 355-356 with the low letoff fast mods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AK&HIboy

60 lb in kryptek with 90% mods is going to be hard to pass if I ran into one!


----------



## AK&HIboy

Anyone know what kryptek options will be available?


----------



## juspassinthru

AK&HIboy said:


> Anyone know what kryptek options will be available?


Highlander


----------



## tibbes

kravguy said:


> I really wish they would lose the points poking out the risers and just do smooth lines. Looks like almost everyone is hopping on board with the riser cages too.


I agree, Pretty gushy, I would say. From a side view, I like pre 2017 designs better. Hoyt, APA, Elite, where does it end?


----------



## X-file

wolf44 said:


> Both....there are three mods for the evolve cam
> High letoff, low letoff, low letoff fast. Better order the one you didn't get.
> 
> The evolve 31 should be around 355-356 with the low letoff fast mods
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So wolf44, 

If i am understanding this correctly I can get fast low letoff mod for a 2017 evolve 35 and turn it in to an almost 350 ibo bow?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wolf44

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychobaby111

The 350 carbon bow has my eye.


----------



## nurcmd501

$999 ?


----------



## bigbucks170

Tagging for break down review ....also wondering if there is 3 mods for the Stealth SE cam with 24-29 1/2 DL


----------



## V-TRAIN

wolf44 said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so what is the low let off 70% ? probably a dumb question but, (lol) does it affect brace any way, wouldn't think so ? 
i was just banking on buying a pse this year until i saw their offerings. i like 6.5"-7" brace bows and they only have one bow (at least high end wise) that falls into that category.
i think i am going to get a evolve 35, might just pick up a used one.


----------



## deer310sg

Ya no way on brace! You'd have to be spot on, on your form. Hunting situation, with bulk clothing. Scary, for me anyways!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

wolf44 said:


> Both....there are three mods for the evolve cam
> High letoff, low letoff, low letoff fast. Better order the one you didn't get.
> 
> The evolve 31 should be around 355-356 with the low letoff fast mods
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess I shouldn’t have said both implying 2

Got that covered, Dan [emoji1360]

Really like how PSE is going after all aspects with this cam system. It really makes it more appealing to a wider range of people with tons of adjustability. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170

wondering if I would get better speed from the SE Cam or the FE Cam at 27" draw length ? on either the stealth or Xpedite ?


----------



## ShootnBlind

I want to shoot it but would be hard pressed to give up my Evolve 35. Best bow I've ever owned... would be nice to squeak out a couple more fps without going to a lighter arrow!


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Do we have the specs and any pictures on the carbon?


----------



## Ryjax

wolf44 said:


> Both....there are three mods for the evolve cam
> High letoff, low letoff, low letoff fast. Better order the one you didn't get.
> 
> The evolve 31 should be around 355-356 with the low letoff fast mods
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking about the different mods... I will either be getting an Xpedite or a Stealth SE with FL mods. At 28" either should hit hard! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PT1911

MELLY-MEL said:


> Do we have the specs and any pictures on the carbon?


Yes, ALL of it is now on their web site.


----------



## bigbucks170

Ryjax said:


> I was thinking about the different mods... I will either be getting an Xpedite or a Stealth SE with FL mods. At 28" either should hit hard!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah me too...but at 27"DL going to see if both bows can get custom 80lbs limbs on them, then going to have to pick one ,wish I could get both


----------



## GVDocHoliday

tibbes said:


> I agree, Pretty gushy, I would say. From a side view, I like pre 2017 designs better. Hoyt, APA, Elite, where does it end?


Agreed. The specs are great, but I can't get over how ghey the risers are.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

I love the look of the bows. I think the risers look outstanding. The only thing I am a bit curious about is the high letoff specs on the Xpedite. If the Evolve 31 gets 346 at 90% letoff at 6 1/4 brace how does dropping the brace a full inch only result in 4-6 fps gain with the same 90% letoff in the Xpedite? I know it increased ATA 2 inches from the evolve31 but didn’t think that would affect speed much at all. 
I will be sure to shoot one. They look amazing but the sub-6 brace does tend to make me look else where (like the stealth) for a hunting bow.


----------



## 500 fps

I have a FT at 70% shooting over 370 with similar brace. I don't see the benefit in loosing 5% and 10 fps. Am I missing something?


----------



## AK&HIboy

500 fps said:


> I have a FT at 70% shooting over 370 with similar brace. I don't see the benefit in loosing 5% and 10 fps. Am I missing something?


Big one for the masses is mod adjustable draw length and multiple let off choices. Your not going to beat your specs but the FT with draw specific cams is a hard sell for dealers and most won't even have stock in store. My guess is the Expedite will have a better draw cycle and valley as well if your not interested in that then you save money by keeping the FT.


----------



## Doebuster

Who's got pics of the carbon bows ? Please post. Can't get the website to show the 18s.


----------



## 500 fps

AK&HIboy said:


> Big one for the masses is mod adjustable draw length and multiple let off choices. Your not going to beat your specs but the FT with draw specific cams is a hard sell for dealers and most won't even have stock in store. My guess is the Expedite will have a better draw cycle and valley as well if your not interested in that then you save money by keeping the FT.


Good post


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Saw my first Xpedite at the shop this afternoon. It was one of the grey dealer pack. It did look awesome and appeared to be pretty fast (only watched one guy shooting who I am sure walked out of the place with it). It did seem to drop over into the valley pretty sharp, but that is only what I saw when I saw a younger guy draw it who didn't seem very experienced so hard to say. It was a very impressive looking bow though. I am waiting for the carbon to show up, that one has me drooling.


----------



## lee31

Looks cool. But does anyone see the irony here??? PSE made a video a couple years ago about how much worse high let off cams like Elites were. Now they have a binary cam bow and dual riser cages. I think it's hilarious. With that said I think both PSE and Elite make awesome bows and wouldn't be hesitant to own either brand. I might of owned a Evolve last year but fell in love the Hoyt Pro Defiant 34.


----------



## AZSpaniol

Doebuster said:


> Who's got pics of the carbon bows ? Please post. Can't get the website to show the 18s.












For some reason the font is screwy, but you can see the bow and specs fine



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

X-file said:


> So wolf44,
> 
> If i am understanding this correctly I can get fast low letoff mod for a 2017 evolve 35 and turn it in to an almost 350 ibo bow?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh man I hope you are right!!!


----------



## jmpk

Shot the Xpedite yesterday, very impressive bow. The riser is very nice with great lines and balance. The one i shot was matte grey, black limb,27.5" and 65#. Only took about 10 shots. Draw was just a little stiff but smooth all the way through. Held well and is quick. I am hung up a bit about the brace height but I'll shoot it again to try and erase my concerns. Overall the bow impressed me. Waiting to try the new carbon bows also before deciding. Really enjoying my Evolves, this cam system is a home run.


----------



## RavinHood

So far the PSE Evolve 35 is the fastest bow I’ve shot to date. No bow on the market with a 6” brace height or longer was pushing my arrow (555 grains ) above 260fps (265 fps to be exact) @ 27.875” and 71.06# 



That’s with the 65% let off mod 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychobaby111

Just had my first sit with my new carbon Defiant and I already want a new carbon PSe.


----------



## ontarget7

How many feel that 5” brace height is more mental than anything when it comes to hunting accuracy ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Belicoso

ontarget7 said:


> How many feel that 5” brace height is more mental than anything when it comes to hunting accuracy ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definition will be hunting accuracy .


----------



## psychobaby111

ontarget7 said:


> How many feel that 5” brace height is more mental than anything when it comes to hunting accuracy ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure, never have owned a 5" brace bow. I just don't think less than 6 is worth it for me


----------



## 4IDARCHER

ontarget7 said:


> How many feel that 5” brace height is more mental than anything when it comes to hunting accuracy ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have tried a couple of bows that were in the 5 range for brace and when it cold, like wearing the FL Sanctuary series or Sitka Fanatic series or even if it is warmer then that and you are twisted up in a tree I have always gotten contact with my sleeve. Even 6in brace height is on the line, but just on the right side of the line to clear my jacket. I just have never seen anyone throw a heavy coat on and not have string contact with a 5 in brace bow. I would really like to see a video of someone doing it so I can at least see it be done. My biggest issue with a 5 inch brace is why make that compromise? I guess there are others that say the same thing about a 6in inch brace so I understand it is up to the shooter, but for an example this morning I shot a deer with a 330IBO bow shooting a 480gr arrow. It didn’t even slow down pushing a Trypan thru her, which is to be expected. I have also seen my father shoot a large bodied buck and even larger hogs shooting 57-58lb, 27in draw and a 420ish arrow and rage and have seen them zip thru those animals. What I trying to illustrate with these examples is that most of us shoot more then enough K.E. and MO to get the job done so at what point are we just going running up theoretical numbers and “what if” senarios? You can never kill an animal too dead so the higher the energy (in whatever format you figure it) the better as long as you don’t compromise on other aspects of the shot and I feel that at 5-51/2 brace you enter the realm of compromise. Now the additional speed that comes with a 5in brace is great as it allows you to drop some draw weight down but again I feel we are talking in mostly theory here as even at 60lb most bows are kicking way more then enough energy to kill any animal in North America given sensible arrow weight. If your current bow is kicking out between 75-85ft lb of K.E. and your thought is with the Xpedite you could drop down to a 60lb bow and have the same or similar energy output you are probably correct, again though you could drop down to a comfortable high letoff larger brace bow and still easily be in the 65ft lb of K.E. and fairly high MO which is plenty for anything.
Now I do love the look of the bow and he fact that PSE is making this awesome cam is different configurations for different types of hunters, so to each their own but I just don’t see it as a help to a hunting bow but as something that must be overcome.


----------



## Ryjax

ontarget7 said:


> How many feel that 5” brace height is more mental than anything when it comes to hunting accuracy ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mental is a huge part of it. Grip is another, and so is type of clothing. I have shot a Halon 5 in full winter clothes from a stand without issues, but my winter jackets do not have puffy sleeves, and my grip keeps my arm out of the string line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

4IDARCHER said:


> I have tried a couple of bows that were in the 5 range for brace and when it cold, like wearing the FL Sanctuary series or Sitka Fanatic series or even if it is warmer then that and you are twisted up in a tree I have always gotten contact with my sleeve. Even 6in brace height is on the line, but just on the right side of the line to clear my jacket. I just have never seen anyone throw a heavy coat on and not have string contact with a 5 in brace bow. I would really like to see a video of someone doing it so I can at least see it be done. My biggest issue with a 5 inch brace is why make that compromise? I guess there are others that say the same thing about a 6in inch brace so I understand it is up to the shooter, but for an example this morning I shot a deer with a 330IBO bow shooting a 480gr arrow. It didn’t even slow down pushing a Trypan thru her, which is to be expected. I have also seen my father shoot a large bodied buck and even larger hogs shooting 57-58lb, 27in draw and a 420ish arrow and rage and have seen them zip thru those animals. What I trying to illustrate with these examples is that most of us shoot more then enough K.E. and MO to get the job done so at what point are we just going running up theoretical numbers and “what if” senarios? You can never kill an animal too dead so the higher the energy (in whatever format you figure it) the better as long as you don’t compromise on other aspects of the shot and I feel that at 5-51/2 brace you enter the realm of compromise. Now the additional speed that comes with a 5in brace is great as it allows you to drop some draw weight down but again I feel we are talking in mostly theory here as even at 60lb most bows are kicking way more then enough energy to kill any animal in North America given sensible arrow weight. If your current bow is kicking out between 75-85ft lb of K.E. and your thought is with the Xpedite you could drop down to a 60lb bow and have the same or similar energy output you are probably correct, again though you could drop down to a comfortable high letoff larger brace bow and still easily be in the 65ft lb of K.E. and fairly high MO which is plenty for anything.
> Now I do love the look of the bow and he fact that PSE is making this awesome cam is different configurations for different types of hunters, so to each their own but I just don’t see it as a help to a hunting bow but as something that must be overcome.


If I can be just as accurate say with the Xpedite and it’s 5” brace height and gain that kind of KE when hunting elk I can see why it has advantages. 
Throw in the KE increase with a mechanical and you will see more straight pass throughs with mechanical Broadheads. This leads to larger blood trails and excellent flying arrows even under windy conditions. 
In the west it’s common to see wind in the 20-30+ mph range and with a solid choice in a mechanical broadhead you can still make accurate shots out to 50 yards pretty easily. 

Some say don’t chase speed. I say get all you can while still maintaining accuracy. 

I will include the larger winter jackets in the video review on this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjam96

ontarget7 said:


> How many feel that 5” brace height is more mental than anything when it comes to hunting accuracy ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's all mental!


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak-

It's not all mental but no doubt some can shoot low bh bows well. A guy shooting a 5" bh bow at max dl is a whole different ballgame than a guy shooting a 26" draw. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

ontarget7 said:


> How many feel that 5” brace height is more mental than anything when it comes to hunting accuracy ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to switch my clothing line. From thick stuff to under armour. But I will probably never hunt with again unles it’s hot in the summer time. They keep hitting my sleeve 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtVL

I’m semi interested, but why are the bows getting heavier ?

The decree was 3.9 lbs


----------



## RavinHood

KurtVL said:


> I’m semi interested, but why are the bows getting heavier ?
> 
> The decree was 3.9 lbs


Less hand shock? My other thought would be target wise is not so muc stabilizer weight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlippyStick

KurtVL said:


> I’m semi interested, but why are the bows getting heavier ?
> 
> The decree was 3.9 lbs


Marketing. Helps to sell more of the new carbon bows if they can keep them a pound lighter than the aluminum bows. This equates to higher profit margins.


----------



## AK&HIboy

At 27.5 I prefer 6 in bh and 5s even more (not to many 5bh bows but I've had a halon 5,omen pro) and that extra speed to make up for my short draw length is nice. I mentally have a hard time shooting a 7in bh knowing I shoot a 6 just as good and the 6 is faster (no joke I've sold 7 bh bows cause I can't find a reason at my DL to shoot a longer BH bow).


So I guess I'm opposite of most and yes I hunt in winter with coats not out of a tree stand but spot n stalk with zero issues. I'm no pro but shoot good and my form is consistent.


----------



## ontarget7

I will put together an in-depth video review, as well as full setup and fine tuning bareshafts on the Xpedite. 

It will include close ups on jackets whether the bulky ones play a factor in getting string slapped or not and my tips at preventing this. 

I will include longe range shoot ability and whether the shorter brace does in fact make those groups long range open up more than normal for me. 

Specs will be included in all the different mod options from draw length change to peak weight,draw cycle, actual let-off readings etc. 

Got anything specific feel free to list it here and I will do my best to cover it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4IDARCHER

Looking forward to the review. I am snatching up the first carbon stealth I can find in 65 or 70lb Black. Anyone know an inside track to a dealer that might have one in already?


----------



## bigbucks170

I had no problems shooting my Omen and Omen Max late season with winter clothes but I am 27" DL


----------



## ColoradoHunter

ontarget7 said:


> How many feel that 5” brace height is more mental than anything when it comes to hunting accuracy ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mostly mental! If you are wearing a big puffy jacket the string is probably going to hit regardless of BH. If you have an incorrect grip same thing. DL too long, same thing again. If your string is hitting your jacket, it's very doubtful that the only place it's hitting is that last inch of string travel.


----------



## Larry brown

ontarget7 said:


> I will put together an in-depth video review, as well as full setup and fine tuning bareshafts on the Xpedite.
> 
> It will include close ups on jackets whether the bulky ones play a factor in getting string slapped or not and my tips at preventing this.
> 
> I will include longe range shoot ability and whether the shorter brace does in fact make those groups long range open up more than normal for me.
> 
> Specs will be included in all the different mod options from draw length change to peak weight,draw cycle, actual let-off readings etc.
> 
> Got anything specific feel free to list it here and I will do my best to cover it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I’d like to see a comparison on how well it performs with a light/medium weight arrow to a medium/heavy to a heavy arrow. See if the performance is increased as arrow weight goes up. I’ve shot 650 grain arrows and 395 grain but as weight increased the bow exceeded ibo rating and was quite as a mouse with the heavier arrow. 
I have the perfect hunting bow setup for now but really like the adjustability of the pse for my son as he is still growing.


----------



## spike camp

KurtVL said:


> I’m semi interested, but why are the bows getting heavier ?
> 
> The decree was 3.9 lbs


IC? 
That beauty is 3.7#'s


----------



## ontarget7

Larry brown said:


> I’d like to see a comparison on how well it performs with a light/medium weight arrow to a medium/heavy to a heavy arrow. See if the performance is increased as arrow weight goes up. I’ve shot 650 grain arrows and 395 grain but as weight increased the bow exceeded ibo rating and was quite as a mouse with the heavier arrow.
> I have the perfect hunting bow setup for now but really like the adjustability of the pse for my son as he is still growing.


You got it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

ontarget7 said:


> You got it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll be doing that as well on all the bows so far I’ve only got 1 2018 bow in and it didn’t hit ibo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown

I am stuck on the datorch/Hexx arrows, I may try a heavier arrow but these are flying so well it’s hard to change. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NY12020

wolf44 said:


> Yes. We have 3 mods for the evolve cams. High letoff, low letoff, fast lowletoff. High letoff mods will shoot 352 at 90% Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wolf, will all 3 modules fit both the large and small cams? For example could the FL fast module go on the Shootdown (small cam)? Any idea of how much the speed would increase?

Thanks


----------



## NY12020

Larry brown said:


> I’d like to see a comparison on how well it performs with a light/medium weight arrow to a medium/heavy to a heavy arrow. See if the performance is increased as arrow weight goes up. I’ve shot 650 grain arrows and 395 grain but as weight increased the bow exceeded ibo rating and was quite as a mouse with the heavier arrow. I have the perfect hunting bow setup for now but really like the adjustability of the pse for my son as he is still growing.


Speed will increase if you stay 5gr/lb...how much would be the question. Energy is transferred to a heavier arrow more efficiently, a lighter arrow results in more vibration which equals energy loss.


----------



## Larry brown

NY12020 said:


> Speed will increase if you stay 5gr/lb...how much would be the question. Energy is transferred to a heavier arrow more efficiently, a lighter arrow results in more vibration which equals energy loss.


I’m not worrying about speed but with my chill r and Nitrum Turbo the heavier I went the more efficient it was, so if you did the calculations the heavier I went the bow went above what ibo should have been. This is more of a checks and balances I like to do just for the fun of it. Not all bows do this according to what I have tested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneak1413

ontarget7 said:


> How many feel that 5” brace height is more mental than anything when it comes to hunting accuracy ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shot my 60# full throttle as fast or faster than most of my 70# hunting bows with 1" plus longer brace height and I shot it every bit as good as all of them. The only bow I can say shoots a little better than the rest of them for me has been my carbon air 32 ecs. That bow just fits me. Just started shooting my Evolve 35 again last night getting ready for indoor and had to make a few tweaks to it to get it to feel more similar to my ca32.


----------



## sneak1413

Larry brown said:


> I’m not worrying about speed but with my chill r and Nitrum Turbo the heavier I went the more efficient it was, so if you did the calculations the heavier I went the bow went above what ibo should have been. This is more of a checks and balances I like to do just for the fun of it. Not all bows do this according to what I have tested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most bows calculated IBO speed will go up as you go heavier. It is not linear as the calculators suggest. If a bow is a 350 ibo and set to 70# 30' draw and you use the 3gn=1fps rule then a 1050gn arrow would stop your bow from firing and a 525gn arrow would make the bow shoot 175, which is far from the case.


----------



## sneak1413

bigbucks170 said:


> Tagging for break down review ....also wondering if there is 3 mods for the Stealth SE cam with 24-29 1/2 DL


I think there is only a high and low letoff mod for the SE cam. I could be wrong on that though. Being a 27.5" draw myself it would be nice to see a fast mod for that cam.


----------



## joffutt1

kravguy said:


> I really wish they would lose the points poking out the risers and just do smooth lines. Looks like almost everyone is hopping on board with the riser cages too.


Yes those are corny as hell. 

As bad as the Reflex risers 10years ago having buck track riser cut outs.

This is what happens when engineers try to "design" something.


----------



## Larry brown

sneak1413 said:


> Most bows calculated IBO speed will go up as you go heavier. It is not linear as the calculators suggest. If a bow is a 350 ibo and set to 70# 30' draw and you use the 3gn=1fps rule then a 1050gn arrow would stop your bow from firing and a 525gn arrow would make the bow shoot 175, which is far from the case.


I have worked with several that got less efficient as you go up above a certain weight. And I am not basing my data on a calculator, I shot the bows, all arrows, adjust rest for arrows, shot each through chrono and calculated the information myself. But my Defiant and Chill R went up in efficiency as high as 650 grains. I didn’t have or need to build a heavier as that was what I was gonna shoot for my hunting bow that year. It’s more of a just want to know and not have to know thing. 
Right now I’m only shooting 435 grain arrow and I have not chrono it but I know it’s shooting pretty fast and it’s deadly accurate. I may even shoot it Friday at a Indoor shoot till I can get my single pin scope for my new sight for my Podium. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573

Definitely looks like a winner. I still have no idea why one would want 90% letoff. Then again, I have no idea why someone would have to have it this hunting season when you can get it next for 500 bucks..Will definitely consider it next year for sure.


----------



## ex-wolverine

People have been shooting sub 6" brace height bows for years now ...

Heck ! Hoyt's defiant turbo is 5.875 No one has an issue and if they think 5.25" BH just 5/8" less is going to be harder to shoot with a 33" ATA they are just speculating at this point until they shoot it 

You can also look at it this way. 

A bow with a 7" BH , the string is closer to your fat forearm than a bow with with a 5" brace height string is to your skinny wrist 

I have seen a few folks post on this forum , not just on this post, that say they would have a hard time shooting a sub 6" bow . But I know for a fact they have purchased a sub 6" (not looking at the true specs) of the bow , shot and bragged how they loved the bow 

Proper grip and good ole string stops, a 5.25" BH bow isn't going to be any harder to shoot 

3/4" or less BH isn't going to be an issue especially with the size of the cams and the moderate ATA of this bow 

My suggestion is for each and every person concerned is to go shoot the bows themselves with your own hunting clothes on and decide for your selves 

Also if your hunting with bulky clothing and not using a archery pull over sleeve or arm guard , even with a 7" BH bow , you may want to re think your clothing configuration...

Just my 2 cents no one on here can tell you with 100% certainty that a 5.25 BH bow will work for your hunting style or needs

I know I'm only stating the obvious, but before dropping 1k on a bow , you have to just shoot them and make an educated evaluation whether or not it fits your style of shooting...


----------



## sneak1413

Larry brown said:


> I have worked with several that got less efficient as you go up above a certain weight. And I am not basing my data on a calculator, I shot the bows, all arrows, adjust rest for arrows, shot each through chrono and calculated the information myself. But my Defiant and Chill R went up in efficiency as high as 650 grains. I didn’t have or need to build a heavier as that was what I was gonna shoot for my hunting bow that year. It’s more of a just want to know and not have to know thing.
> Right now I’m only shooting 435 grain arrow and I have not chrono it but I know it’s shooting pretty fast and it’s deadly accurate. I may even shoot it Friday at a Indoor shoot till I can get my single pin scope for my new sight for my Podium.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess it depends on your definition of efficiency. They all will become more efficient with heavier arrow weight, but some will drop less speed and become even more efficient than others. Say take 2 bows and shoot 6 different arrow weights out of each and you will see one drop off faster than the other one. But they both will be more efficient with the heavier arrows than the lighter arrows.


----------



## sneak1413

Larry brown said:


> I have worked with several that got less efficient as you go up above a certain weight. And I am not basing my data on a calculator, I shot the bows, all arrows, adjust rest for arrows, shot each through chrono and calculated the information myself. But my Defiant and Chill R went up in efficiency as high as 650 grains. I didn’t have or need to build a heavier as that was what I was gonna shoot for my hunting bow that year. It’s more of a just want to know and not have to know thing.
> Right now I’m only shooting 435 grain arrow and I have not chrono it but I know it’s shooting pretty fast and it’s deadly accurate. I may even shoot it Friday at a Indoor shoot till I can get my single pin scope for my new sight for my Podium.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess it depends on your definition of efficiency. They all will become more efficient with heavier arrow weight, but some will drop less speed and become even more efficient than others. Say take 2 bows and shoot 6 different arrow weights out of each and you will see one drop off faster than the other one. But they both will be more efficient with the heavier arrows than the lighter arrows.


----------



## Larry brown

sneak1413 said:


> I guess it depends on your definition of efficiency. They all will become more efficient with heavier arrow weight, but some will drop less speed and become even more efficient than others. Say take 2 bows and shoot 6 different arrow weights out of each and you will see one drop off faster than the other one. But they both will be more efficient with the heavier arrows than the lighter arrows.


That’s basically what I am looking for. It’s just more for curiosity. I know a 500 grain arrow will be more efficient than 350 grain in a hunting situations. But a 1000 grain will be more efficient but with diminished returns because it will be slower than what most will deem acceptable. And this is more opinion other than a heavier arrow will be more efficient regardless of what the online calculator says. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Confirmed that the Xpedite will be in route today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotsbowhunter

I like the look of this bow and the carbon air stealth SE. However the big question is, is it worth it? For someone like me who has a 25" draw length?.

I often worry about the mainstream bows, because I have always owned "short draw" bows that have a max of 28" draw.
The lightness of the carbon bows is appealing because I still find a 4lbs bare bow heavy.

Thoughts?


----------



## Keith t

ontarget7 said:


> Confirmed that the Xpedite will be in route today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The carbon bows have really caught my eye. I was shooting a 900 round this weekend and there was a guy shooting a carbon air, it was, by far the quietest bow on the line.

Since I'm used to Bowtechs and having yokes the cam system having a system without yokes 

I'll be looking forward to your review


----------



## 500 fps

sneak1413 said:


> Most bows calculated IBO speed will go up as you go heavier. It is not linear as the calculators suggest. If a bow is a 350 ibo and set to 70# 30' draw and you use the 3gn=1fps rule then a 1050gn arrow would stop your bow from firing and a 525gn arrow would make the bow shoot 175, which is far from the case.


Yay! Somebody understands this.


----------



## shaftcaster

I just got the expedite in the shop and am waiting on the carbon stealth.


----------



## Old 66

Just shot one, rest only. Holy smokes! It is fast! A little vibration. I don't know what they call the beautiful color, (gunmetal?).


----------



## Dewboy

bigbucks170 said:


> Tagging for break down review ....also wondering if there is 3 mods for the Stealth SE cam with 24-29 1/2 DL


According to their New info on their website, YES, all three modules will be available for the SE cam as well.


----------



## 3-d buster x4

ex-wolverine said:


> People have been shooting sub 6" brace height bows for years now ...
> 
> Heck ! Hoyt's defiant turbo is 5.875 No one has an issue and if they think 5.25" BH just 5/8" less is going to be harder to shoot with a 33" ATA they are just speculating at this point until they shoot it
> 
> You can also look at it this way.
> 
> A bow with a 7" BH , the string is closer to your fat forearm than a bow with with a 5" brace height string is to your skinny wrist
> 
> I have seen a few folks post on this forum , not just on this post, that say they would have a hard time shooting a sub 6" bow . But I know for a fact they have purchased a sub 6" (not looking at the true specs) of the bow , shot and bragged how they loved the bow
> 
> Proper grip and good ole string stops, a 5.25" BH bow isn't going to be any harder to shoot
> 
> 3/4" or less BH isn't going to be an issue especially with the size of the cams and the moderate ATA of this bow
> 
> My suggestion is for each and every person concerned is to go shoot the bows themselves with your own hunting clothes on and decide for your selves
> 
> Also if your hunting with bulky clothing and not using a archery pull over sleeve or arm guard , even with a 7" BH bow , you may want to re think your clothing configuration...
> 
> Just my 2 cents no one on here can tell you with 100% certainty that a 5.25 BH bow will work for your hunting style or needs
> 
> I know I'm only stating the obvious, but before dropping 1k on a bow , you have to just shoot them and make an educated evaluation whether or not it fits your style of shooting...


Good post Tom, I might be adding another PSE to my collection :wink:


----------



## wolf44

NY12020 said:


> Wolf, will all 3 modules fit both the large and small cams? For example could the FL fast module go on the Shootdown (small cam)? Any idea of how much the speed would increase?
> 
> Thanks


The big evolve cam has three mods, hl/ll/fl 
The small evolve cam has ll/hl


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruno82

Old 66 said:


> Just shot one, rest only. Holy smokes! It is fast! A little vibration. I don't know what they call the beautiful color, (gunmetal?).


How is the draw cycle?


----------



## FlippyStick

wolf44 said:


> The big evolve cam has three mods, hl/ll/fl
> The small evolve cam has ll/hl
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you put the different mods on a 2017 Evolve 35?


----------



## bruno82

Dewboy said:


> bigbucks170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tagging for break down review ....also wondering if there is 3 mods for the Stealth SE cam with 24-29 1/2 DL
> 
> 
> 
> According to their New info on their website, YES, all three modules will be available for the SE cam as well.
Click to expand...

Sweet it's done then custom xpedition with SE cam And FL module!!! That's gonna be the ****!!! And a evolve 35 set up the same for 3D and back up hunting bow!!????


----------



## bruno82

bruno82 said:


> Dewboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigbucks170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tagging for break down review ....also wondering if there is 3 mods for the Stealth SE cam with 24-29 1/2 DL
> 
> 
> 
> According to their New info on their website, YES, all three modules will be available for the SE cam as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet it's done then custom xpedition with SE cam And FL module!!! That's gonna be the ****!!! And a evolve 35 set up the same for 3D and back up hunting bow!!????
Click to expand...

Xpedite....


----------



## wolf44

bruno82 said:


> Sweet it's done then custom xpedition with SE cam And FL module!!! That's gonna be the ****!!! And a evolve 35 set up the same for 3D and back up hunting bow!!????


See three posts above. No fl mods for the se cam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bruno82

wolf44 said:


> bruno82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet it's done then custom xpedition with SE cam And FL module!!! That's gonna be the ****!!! And a evolve 35 set up the same for 3D and back up hunting bow!!????
> 
> 
> 
> See three posts above. No fl mods for the se cam.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

That's not what there site shows


----------



## bighunterguy

trucker3573 said:


> Definitely looks like a winner. I still have no idea why one would want 90% letoff. Then again, I have no idea why someone would have to have it this hunting season when you can get it next for 500 bucks..Will definitely consider it next year for sure.


Have you shot the evolve cam bows at 90%? Personally I think they're incredible especially if one has shoulder problems. And to answer your question as to why one would need one this hunting season? Well why do people pay six figures for brand new cars that cost twice as much as last years model and do 200mph when the speed limit is 55? Lol 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trucker3573

bighunterguy said:


> Have you shot the evolve cam bows at 90%? Personally I think they're incredible especially if one has shoulder problems. And to answer your question as to why one would need one this hunting season? Well why do people pay six figures for brand new cars that cost twice as much as last years model and do 200mph when the speed limit is 55? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes I did shoot them and they were a smooth can just like many others. I guess if physical problems limit you then it is a great idea. I just find it way too easy personally to get lazy in the shot sequence. To answer the second part I guess because they can...lol. I shouldn't complain as if there weren't people that don't mind parting with their cash I wouldn't have good used bows to buy. I just am different I guess. If I am spending north of a grand on a weapon it is a firearm that won't gradually become worthless.


----------



## Old 66

Felt smooth all the way back like this years evolves. At full draw (75% let off) it felt comfortable. I have never shot the Full Throttle but the guys that had said this one was so much smoother in every way.


----------



## sneak1413

bruno82 said:


> Sweet it's done then custom xpedition with SE cam And FL module!!! That's gonna be the ****!!! And a evolve 35 set up the same for 3D and back up hunting bow!!????


Website just shows generic info and is not always perfect(especially on day one). The se camwill be slightly faster than the regular evolve cam at the same draw length but I highly doubt that they have a fast module for it at this point.


----------



## Wayne338

That bow will give lower draw shooters or those that want to shoot lower weight the ability to still push heavy arrows fast and with 90% letoff it will be a dream. Here in Iowa after a couple of layers and a jacket I just never have found a way to keep sub 6 in brace bows from making contact with my sleeve.


----------



## robertsonr

Tag


----------



## RavinHood

Wayne338 said:


> That bow will give lower draw shooters or those that want to shoot lower weight the ability to still push heavy arrows fast and with 90% letoff it will be a dream. Here in Iowa after a couple of layers and a jacket I just never have found a way to keep sub 6 in brace bows from making contact with my sleeve.


id rather have fast and 65% let off making it very quick. Ill say the evolve 35 is the ONLY bow i shot this year that hit IBO


----------



## MI1

AXE6Hunter said:


> id rather have fast and 65% let off making it very quick. Ill say the evolve 35 is the ONLY bow i shot this year that hit IBO


Hit ibo speed....I wouldn't expect anything else.
PSE Rules!


----------



## ontarget7

AXE6Hunter said:


> id rather have fast and 65% let off making it very quick. Ill say the evolve 35 is the ONLY bow i shot this year that hit IBO


In all fairness, there are many bows that hit their IBO speeds 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kscumminsdriver

bruno82 said:


> How is the draw cycle?


I shot one today and it actually had a valley to it at 75% letoff... you could let up from full draw without the bow taking off... it's a smooth cycle but does get stiff before it rolls over to letoff... relatively speaking, it's a nice draw cycle for a speed bow and much more manageable then a full throttle. The bow does have some vibration which was pretty noticeable and it also was top heavy and wanted to roll away from the shooter after the shot.


----------



## survivalistd

Grest info . Thx..

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ColoradoHunter

Old 66 said:


> Just shot one, rest only. Holy smokes! It is fast! A little vibration. I don't know what they call the beautiful color, (gunmetal?).


Charcoal


----------



## midnight_f150

Wish we would get a new PSE dealer in town. Stopped in asking about this bow they didn't know anything about. They push Hoyt down your throat.


----------



## jk918

There new lineup looks great, though prbly be tough to find local in LH too shoot, the 350 carbon model has my interest


----------



## robertsonr

Can someone post a picture of a charcoal one. I have not seen that color scheme yet


----------



## AZSpaniol

robertsonr said:


> Can someone post a picture of a charcoal one. I have not seen that color scheme yet


Their website shows it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kscumminsdriver

robertsonr said:


> Can someone post a picture of a charcoal one. I have not seen that color scheme yet


Honestly, it looks so much better in person...


----------



## MELLY-MEL

Sweet looking rig!


----------



## survivalistd

I agree very sweet looking.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## AK&HIboy

That charcoal is BA!


----------



## Predator

AK&HIboy said:


> That charcoal is BA!


Agree - great looking color!


----------



## Old 66

It looks much better in person.


----------



## robertsonr

Love the charcoal!!!!


----------



## robertsonr

Will ontarget be testing more than one different mod. I want to see the difference in draws??? 
Fast mod and 90
Percent let off


----------



## jmpk

Looking forward to ontargets review. 

Carbon bows are scheduled for delivery at the shop tomorrow. Going to stop by and shoot the Xpedite again and carbons.


----------



## BucksnBass525

I see a Charcoal PSE in my future.


----------



## Scottie/PA

robertsonr said:


> Can someone post a picture of a charcoal one. I have not seen that color scheme yet


I have 1 charcoal coming today and another tomorrow. I'll post some pictures.


----------



## dcopher

I saw a charcoal Xpedite at the shop last night, it looks fantastic. Didn't get a chance to shoot it because it showed up as they were shutting down for the night after target league, but by looks it was fantastic. I will be stopping by today after work to put a few arrows through it.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

I haven't seen the charcoal in person but it looks great in pictures.


----------



## dcopher

boilerfarmer12 said:


> I haven't seen the charcoal in person but it looks great in pictures.


It's a textured finish and in my opinion looks better in person than the pictures. It is a really sharp color, reminiscent of the Mathews stone color but better.


----------



## Willyboys

following


----------



## MI1

Bows look great


----------



## huntcrazyinCA

seen and shot one at the shop here last week.....very nice bow! The grip.....shat!!!! I LOVE the grip on that bow!!!


----------



## bighunterguy

huntcrazyinCA said:


> seen and shot one at the shop here last week.....very nice bow! The grip.....shat!!!! I LOVE the grip on that bow!!!


Is the grip the same as last years Carbonair? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170

jmpk said:


> Looking forward to ontargets review.
> 
> Carbon bows are scheduled for delivery at the shop tomorrow. Going to stop by and shoot the Xpedite again and carbons.


did you shoot the Stealth?


----------



## rackfreak210

Your inbox is full shane


----------



## jmpk

bigbucks170 said:


> did you shoot the Stealth?


I did not...they didn't arrive yet.


----------



## Dale_B1

rackfreak210 said:


> Your inbox is full shane


Pointed this out a few days back, never responded.


----------



## ontarget7

rackfreak210 said:


> Your inbox is full shane





Dale_B1 said:


> Pointed this out a few days back, never responded.


Sorry, guys 

Just been extremely busy with my construction company. Will make some room here shortly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

PM's are cleared out


----------



## bowcrete

In for review


----------



## shaftcaster

Got a chance to set up the expedite that I got in the shop. [email protected] arrow=316fps.Bow is a little top heavy with the new riser design.Finish is nice.


----------



## Kris87

shaftcaster said:


> Got a chance to set up the expedite that I got in the shop. [email protected] arrow=316fps.Bow is a little top heavy with the new riser design.Finish is nice.


That must be with the FL mod. I was told they might be shipping them with the HL mod, which is the 352 IBO setting. How did your bow come in?


----------



## Ingo

ontarget7 said:


> Sorry, guys
> 
> Just been extremely busy with my construction company. Will make some room here shortly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean the poor folks on archery talk aren't your life's priority? That's shocking! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## shaftcaster

fl mod


----------



## robertsonr

Ttt


----------



## ontarget7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

Oh ya.
Looking forward to your thoughts Shane.....


----------



## jtelarkin08

ontarget7 said:


> These are the best cams in the business right now for the performance and speed behind them. All while maintaining an extremely smooth draw.
> 
> This one has my attention for 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the newer designed more rigid riser at the 33" ATA I bet it is going to be a surprisingly steady holding all around performer, even at the 5 1/4" brace height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isnt it pretty much the same cam system that the Halons and the Dartons have?


----------



## robertsonr

Talk to us ontarget07


----------



## ontarget7

Going to get a little familiar with it before I give to much info. 

They are quick, even in the High Let-off mod as you can see here


















High let-off mods




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

ontarget7 said:


> Going to get a little familiar with it before I give to much info.
> 
> They are quick, even in the High Let-off mod as you can see here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High let-off mods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good spend I imagine 322 with the low let off


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kris87

Only about 8-10fps difference in the HL and FL mods. Going to put that around 312 fps. I was told they were going to ship the Xpedite with the HL mods, which is what I'd want anyway.


----------



## robertsonr

Nope I went and shot one yesterday. They ship with the fast mods


----------



## BucksnBass525

Kris87 said:


> Only about 8-10fps difference in the HL and FL mods. Going to put that around 312 fps. I was told they were going to ship the Xpedite with the HL mods, which is what I'd want anyway.


This is what I was told also.


----------



## Kris87

robertsonr said:


> Nope I went and shot one yesterday. They ship with the fast mods


Early ones did. This came from PSE.


----------



## robertsonr

So is the drawl cycle different between the two mods or just the holding weight. ???


----------



## sneak1413

robertsonr said:


> So is the drawl cycle different between the two mods or just the holding weight. ???


There are 3 mods. Almost identical draw between the low and high letoff mods, then the fast low letoff mod has a little more speed built into it and it can be felt in the second half of the draw cycle. It is still a very easy draw with the fast mods and the low letoff does not want to take off on you.


----------



## robertsonr

Thanks keep the info coming


----------



## V-TRAIN

sneak1413 said:


> There are 3 mods. Almost identical draw between the low and high letoff mods, then the fast low letoff mod has a little more speed built into it and it can be felt in the second half of the draw cycle. It is still a very easy draw with the fast mods and the low letoff does not want to take off on you.


if you put the fast low let off mods on, does it change the brace any ? i was just curious, thinking about getting a evolve 35.


----------



## Scottie/PA

V-TRAIN said:


> if you put the fast low let off mods on, does it change the brace any ? i was just curious, thinking about getting a evolve 35.


No it only changes the draw curve and shortens the draw a touch when going to the FLL mods.


----------



## V-TRAIN

Scottie/PA said:


> No it only changes the draw curve and shortens the draw a touch when going to the FLL mods.


sweet, so the evolve 35, with those mods, would be like 348 ibo, give or take a few feet per second ?


----------



## Scottie/PA

V-TRAIN said:


> sweet, so the evolve 35, with those mods, would be like 348 ibo, give or take a few feet per second ?


Absolutely!!


----------



## V-TRAIN

scottie/pa said:


> absolutely!!


awesome


----------



## sneak1413

V-TRAIN said:


> sweet, so the evolve 35, with those mods, would be like 348 ibo, give or take a few feet per second ?


I have the both the low and high letoff mods for my 35 right now. If I end up keeping it (not getting a performx 3d) then I'm going to order the fast low letoff mods for it and possibly even my CA32 ECS.


----------



## BucksnBass525

Scottie/PA said:


> Absolutely!!


35" ATA, 6.5" BH and 348IBO. That is going to be one heck of a "Do-All" Bow!!!!

The E31 with FLL would be a sweet hunting bow at 358fps and that draw cycle!

PSE is killing it!!!!


----------



## Ryjax

BucksnBass525 said:


> 35" ATA, 6.5" BH and 348IBO. That is going to be one heck of a "Do-All" Bow!!!!
> 
> The E31 with FLL would be a sweet hunting bow at 358fps and that draw cycle!
> 
> PSE is killing it!!!!


I really wish someone would test this, because I don’t understand how it would work. The Stealth EF has a 6” brace, 33” ATA but is only coming in at 350 IBO.... what am I missing? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneak1413

Ryjax said:


> I really wish someone would test this, because I don’t understand how it would work. The Stealth EF has a 6” brace, 33” ATA but is only coming in at 350 IBO.... what am I missing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe the E35 with the fast mods would come in closer to 345 IBO. I think this years IBO ratings are a little conservative or last years is a little high. But if the limbs are slightly different in geometry and deflection that could make the 2-5 fps difference that you see when comparing specs of each of the bows. You have to remember the specs are also an approximation. Each individual bow is going to vary slightly.


----------



## ontarget7

Settings so far with true bareshafts are :

Centershot - right in between 13/16 and 7/8
Nock height - 1/16 nock high
Cam synch - Top cam hitting a touch before the bottom
Let-off bar - slid the bottom one to the center slot to achieve both top and bottom bars hitting at the same time at full draw. 

I did have to reconfigure the cam spacers. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psychobaby111

Can't wait to shoot the new lineup! Carbon with FL mods.


----------



## blakeman

I'm a little  can some one please explain the different modules? Can you get all the modules on all the bows?
Thank you


----------



## azhntr

It,s a good shooter brought mine home today, doesn't feel like a short brace height bow.


----------



## francis

Cams look the same as Darton?


----------



## ChuckA84

francis said:


> Cams look the same as Darton?


Basically an improvement on the Darton system with added adjustability for draw length and adjustable letoff


----------



## juspassinthru

ontarget7 said:


> Settings so far with true bareshafts are :
> 
> Centershot - right in between 13/16 and 7/8
> Nock height - 1/16 nock high
> Cam synch - Top cam hitting a touch before the bottom
> Let-off bar - slid the bottom one to the center slot to achieve both top and bottom bars hitting at the same time at full draw.
> 
> I did have to reconfigure the cam spacers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My settings are close to yours. CS 13/16(very slight nock right bareshaft. I'll bump the rest and see what it does to clear that up). Nock dead level. Stops hitting at same time. No signs of any vertical nock travel issues. Guessing since this one was a preview bow it was "cherry picked". I have the FL mods. Haven't put it thru Chrono yet. Specs are 27/67/413grn. I am an Obsession convert. The Xpedite has a much smoother draw. I like the slimmer grip. And this bow aims extremely well. Very impressed so far


----------



## Dale_B1

francis said:


> Cams look the same as Darton?


Not even in the same ball park.


----------



## Dale_B1

jtelarkin08 said:


> Isnt it pretty much the same cam system that the Halons and the Dartons have?


Looks can be deciving, they are not even close.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Any issues mounting dropaways? Looks to me like the cables will hit almost any drop away. I've seen it and shot it but wasn't super impressed. Lot of handshock on the one i shot.


----------



## Dale_B1

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Any issues mounting dropaways? Looks to me like the cables will hit almost any drop away. I've seen it and shot it but wasn't super impressed. Lot of handshock on the one i shot.


None if done "properly" like any other bow.


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Dale_B1 said:


> None if done "properly" like any other bow.


What does "properly" mean?


----------



## juspassinthru

Dale_B1 said:


> None if done "properly" like any other bow.


Yeah there are some issues. The Hamskea hybrid is a no go. I have spoken to Blake Shelby and that issue is supposed to be addressed. Needs a more forward mount location. I'm running the HHA Virtus with no issues. Haven't tried any others besides the Hamskea and HHA


----------



## whack n stack

I really like this bow. With the fast mods, i feel like this bow draws much like a BT-X, with added speed.


----------



## ontarget7

I’m not having an issue at all with the HHA Virtus rest on the Xpedite. 

Getting really comfortable with it in a hurry and out to 40 yards I’m not seeing any forgiveness issues at the 5 1/4” brace height. 

I am finding that it holds on target very well. Not a lot of pin float with a standard 10” stab and 3oz of weight. 

Now for the guys wanting zero vibe/hand shock it may not be the bow for you. This is do to the limb pocket angle. Even thou they have beyond parallel limbs the angle still puts off a more outward motion upon release. Other bows with beyond parallel limbs have a limb pocket that is more cut back giving you less felt hand shock / Vibe at the shot due to the transfer of energy more vertical than outward. 

The draw cycle for speeds ? IMO there is not a bow that even compares on the market. 

Looking forward to some long range groups to see how the 5 1/4” brace plays a role. 

Bow arm clearance with the 5 1/4” brace ? Well, I have plenty of clearance there, it doesn’t even come close. So much clearance that I feel you would have to have poor form or a hyperextended elbow to have any issues. 

I’m finding very little effect to tail rights or lefts with different cable guard angles. However, I am finding guys will notice their pins way to the left on this bow the more you have the cable rod farther away. The closer you swing the cable rod in the more your pins will move towards center. Even with minimal clearance I find pins will be to the left of true center like most bows on the market. 
This comes up all the time in regards to pin alignment and from all my testing it has zero effect on down range accuracy. 

Now if you start off with the cable rod away from the riser by a fair amount and you are sighted in, then decide to tinker, swinging it in towards the riser your impact will change. You will miss your impact point way left. The shot placement difference is effected way more by the cable rod movement than from a tuning standpoint. So no need to think something went completely wrong with your tune. 

So far my impression has been all positive for guys wanting a speed bow while maintaining a rather easy draw cycle in relation to performance. 

Excellent hold on target and easy to gain target acquisition even after falling off target. 

Loads of adjustability with their different mods that I will be testing later for more feedback.

The only negative I see is you may notice some feedback on the shot. For me personally, I shoot with a rather loose grip stance so it’s by far not much and not a deal breaker. I’m more looking for the shootability qualities it may or may not have down range in the 5 1/4” brace. 

Why, some might ask ? 

I like speed and the extra energy that it gives you for blowing through elk. They are tough animals and if you can have all the accuracy and extra energy you can count me in. 
The Evolve Cams are so easy drawing they are just tough not to like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

ontarget7 said:


> I’m not having an issue at all with the HHA Virtus rest on the Xpedite.
> 
> Getting really comfortable with it in a hurry and out to 40 yards I’m not seeing any forgiveness issues at the 5 1/4” brace height.
> 
> I am finding that it holds on target very well. Not a lot of pin float with a standard 10” stab and 3oz of weight.
> 
> Now for the guys wanting zero vibe/hand shock it may not be the bow for you. This is do to the limb pocket angle. Even thou they have beyond parallel limbs the angle still puts off a more outward motion upon release. Other bows with beyond parallel limbs have a limb pocket that is more cut back giving you less felt hand shock / Vibe at the shot due to the transfer of energy more vertical than outward.
> 
> The draw cycle for speeds ? IMO there is not a bow that even compares on the market.
> 
> Looking forward to some long range groups to see how the 5 1/4” brace plays a role.
> 
> Bow arm clearance with the 5 1/4” brace ? Well, I have plenty of clearance there, it doesn’t even come close. So much clearance that I feel you would have to have poor form or a hyperextended elbow to have any issues.
> 
> I’m finding very little effect to tail rights or lefts with different cable guard angles. However, I am finding guys will notice their pins way to the left on this bow the more you have the cable rod farther away. The closer you swing the cable rod in the more your pins will move towards center. Even with minimal clearance I find pins will be to the left of true center like most bows on the market.
> This comes up all the time in regards to pin alignment and from all my testing it has zero effect on down range accuracy.
> 
> Now if you start off with the cable rod away from the riser by a fair amount and you are sighted in, then decide to tinker, swinging it in towards the riser your impact will change. You will miss your impact point way left. The shot placement difference is effected way more by the cable rod movement than from a tuning standpoint. So no need to think something went completely wrong with your tune.
> 
> So far my impression has been all positive for guys wanting a speed bow while maintaining a rather easy draw cycle in relation to performance.
> 
> Excellent hold on target and easy to gain target acquisition even after falling off target.
> 
> Loads of adjustability with their different mods that I will be testing later for more feedback.
> 
> The only negative I see is you may notice some feedback on the shot. For me personally, I shoot with a rather loose grip stance so it’s by far not much and not a deal breaker. I’m more looking for the shootability qualities it may or may not have down range in the 5 1/4” brace.
> 
> Why, some might ask ?
> 
> I like speed and the extra energy that it gives you for blowing through elk. They are tough animals and if you can have all the accuracy and extra energy you can count me in.
> The Evolve Cams are so easy drawing they are just tough not to like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

That just flat out looks like a killing machine!


----------



## sneak1413

Dale_B1 said:


> Not even in the same ball park.


Actually the cams function and are slaved in the same manner as the darton cams. They are completely different than the Mathews avs cams. But they are a tweaked darton cam.


----------



## redman

With a 27 draw and 360 grain arrow 58 lbs what kind of speed will I see with this bow Sweet bow


----------



## ontarget7

redman said:


> With a 27 draw and 360 grain arrow 58 lbs what kind of speed will I see with this bow Sweet bow


Probably around 289


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2shoot3D

With this bow will there have any problems with running a qad rest by it not dropping fast enough


----------



## ontarget7

Luv2shoot3D said:


> With this bow will there have any problems with running a qad rest by it not dropping fast enough


Nope, zero issues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertsonr

Does the charcoal come with black limbs. Because I love that look


----------



## ontarget7

robertsonr said:


> Does the charcoal come with black limbs. Because I love that look


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale_B1

Luv2shoot3D said:


> With this bow will there have any problems with running a qad rest by it not dropping fast enough


There isn't a bow made to fast for a properly set up drop away.


----------



## Dale_B1

sneak1413 said:


> Actually the cams function and are slaved in the same manner as the darton cams. They are completely different than the Mathews avs cams. But they are a tweaked darton cam.


Looks can be decieving, they are not alike.


----------



## bighunterguy

If you ditch the limb dampeners PSE has and replace with axion hybrids it will make a huge difference on any feedback after shot. I don't even know why they put them on there. They are a very poor design and do very little to help vibe. A bowjax string stop dampener or ktech on string stop helps a lot too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

Shane how are you finding the Xpedite balances and holds compared to the Evolve 31 and 35?


----------



## Willyboys

tag


----------



## ontarget7

BucksnBass525 said:


> Shane how are you finding the Xpedite balances and holds compared to the Evolve 31 and 35?


Holds better than the 31 and I would say just as good as the 35, maybe a touch better. 

Hold on target is comparable to the Centergy. 

Xpedite shines in this area. Still not seeing anything in the form of unforgiving due to the 5 1/4” brace.

Balance is fine for me as I like a bow that has some natural falling away characteristics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmpk

bighunterguy said:


> If you ditch the limb dampeners PSE has and replace with axion hybrids it will make a huge difference on any feedback after shot. I don't even know why they put them on there. They are a very poor design and do very little to help vibe. A bowjax string stop dampener or ktech on string stop helps a lot too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have to agree. I swapped the PSE limb dampeners on my Xpedite for a single Limbsaver twistlox top and bottom and the bow is quieter with a little less vibe at the shot.


----------



## ontarget7

You can also just turn the factory limb dampeners this way 









You will have less vibe and they stay put better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

ontarget7 said:


> Holds better than the 31 and I would say just as good as the 35, maybe a touch better.
> 
> Hold on target is comparable to the Centergy.
> 
> Xpedite shines in this area. Still not seeing anything in the form of unforgiving due to the 5 1/4” brace.
> 
> Balance is fine for me as I like a bow that has some natural falling away characteristics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These two findings have me very interested in the Xpedite. I don't have a shot over 40 yards with any of my hunting set-ups, so this bow would be a nice hunting upgrade possibly over my 35. I like the fact of tightening up my pins, more forgiveness in judging hunting distances and the ability to shoot more KE in heavier arrows.

That and 33" ATA has me excited, I love that length in a hunting/3D bow.

Tuned into further findings, thanks Shane.


----------



## Ingo

ontarget7 said:


> You can also just turn the factory limb dampeners this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have less vibe and they stay put better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes but they still look like something you get out of a bathroom vending machine at a bar. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## COArrow

Ingo said:


> Yes but they still look like something you get out of a bathroom vending machine at a bar.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


What kind of bars do you frequent?


----------



## juspassinthru

COArrow said:


> What kind of bars do you frequent?


:laugh:


----------



## Ingo

COArrow said:


> What kind of bars do you frequent?


Lol. I don't frequent any bars but I've been into pretty much every kind of bar including a gay bar once (don't ask, I won't tell).





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Not joking about brace height at 5 1/4”. So far it has had zero signs of being unforgiving. 
The hold on target is phenomenal. You can move on and off target with easy. Settling right on target comes very easy. 
40 yards has been a breeze right out of the gate. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeman

So a archer with a 25.5" draw shouldn't have a problem with the brace height? What about an archer from MN where you have to wear bulky hunting clothes, see any issue's with that? Thanks


----------



## erichall84

ontarget7 said:


> Not joking about brace height at 5 1/4”. So far it has had zero signs of being unforgiving.
> The hold on target is phenomenal. You can move on and off target with easy. Settling right on target comes very easy.
> 40 yards has been a breeze right out of the gate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shooting, best looking pse imo

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

blakeman said:


> So a archer with a 25.5" draw shouldn't have a problem with the brace height? What about an archer from MN where you have to wear bulky hunting clothes, see any issue's with that? Thanks


I have plenty of clearance and will post pics with a heavy Sitka jacket to give you an idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

erichall84 said:


> Nice shooting, best looking pse imo
> 
> Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


That hammered charcoal color might be my favorite looking solid color finish to date 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale_B1

ontarget7 said:


> You can also just turn the factory limb dampeners this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will have less vibe and they stay put better
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I got my Evolve those limb dampners were dumped. They are the worst designed limb dampaner I have ever seen. Also haven't had one single customer that likes them either. Doesn't matter how you put them they never stay put. I replaced mine with the limb bands, never a problem with them and IMHO do a ton better job.
I know this has been pointed out to PSE when they first introduced them they were junk and yet they still put them on.


----------



## Rick!

blakeman said:


> So a archer with a 25.5" draw shouldn't have a problem with the brace height? What about an archer from MN where you have to wear bulky hunting clothes, see any issue's with that? Thanks


Heater Body Suit and 40* clothing.  Works with my DNA and 28" DL all the way to New Year's Eve but that's a waaayyy long 6" brace.


----------



## jmpk

Before I bought my Xpedite I brought a heavy ewcs fleece jacket with me to the shop. I shot it in every awkward position I could with the jacket on and no arm guard. The sleeves are bulky and loose fitting but did not come close to the string at a dl of a little over 27.5".


----------



## dcopher

ontarget7 said:


> That hammered charcoal color might be my favorite looking solid color finish to date
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, the charcoal finish on these bows is really sharp.


----------



## rookcaca

Dale_B1 said:


> When I got my Evolve those limb dampners were dumped. They are the worst designed limb dampaner I have ever seen. Also haven't had one single customer that likes them either. Doesn't matter how you put them they never stay put. I replaced mine with the limb bands, never a problem with them and IMHO do a ton better job.
> I know this has been pointed out to PSE when they first introduced them they were junk and yet they still put them on.


You have such incredible insight and contribute so much wisdom when you post in other people's thread. Keep up the amazing work!


----------



## bowcrete

rookcaca said:


> You have such incredible insight and contribute so much wisdom when you post in other people's thread. Keep up the amazing work!


I can honestly say mine haven't moved one bit


----------



## Predator

bowcrete said:


> I can honestly say mine haven't moved one bit


Mine have. Had one fall off twice in the past month or so but realized it. Sunday evening I got to my stand and looked at my bow on the hanger in the tree and realized the top one was gone. Had fallen off somewhere - who know where in the woods. Have some limbsaver twistloks on the way - if don't like that I'll get bands. But agree with others that they are junk - PSE can do better.


----------



## Kyarcher95

I checked the Expedite at a few days ago and it's a sharp bow. I didn't shoot it but it seemed a bit top heavy with nothing on it. My Evolve 31 is a bit top heavy and it holds better on target for me without a stabilizer. This will be first bow I'll be hunting with without a stab., but that's a plus when hunting in a blind I guess.


----------



## ontarget7

bowcrete said:


> I can honestly say mine haven't moved one bit


Since I turned mine the other way I have zero movement myself. 

I do feel the Limbsaver dampeners are tighter and would have less movement. With that said I will probably just keep with the stock ones on the Xpedite unless I come across an issue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

I can say, this bow really has my attention,I have to shoot it for myself,love my 35,just need to see if I can tell a difference with the brace height,I shoot advanced Hunter class


----------



## ontarget7

For me personally a sign of forgiveness is when the first few shots after work drop right in there on a regular basis. 
I shoot most bows very well but not all bows come this easy. 
I’m actually rather surprised at how well this bow holds with just a standard stab. 
I might even say the pin float is the least amount out of any bow I can think of that I have owned and there has been a lot. 

Shocked to be honest. Wasn’t expecting it to hold this well. 

At 30 and 40 yards it seems almost effortlessly. 

Really looking forward to some long range 










Current specs




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bighunterguy

"Wedge" the factory dampeners in the limb pocket area, axion hybrid in limbs and ktech on stop. I'm anal retentive and don't like feedback on the shot though 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikesmith66

Predator said:


> Mine have. Had one fall off twice in the past month or so but realized it. Sunday evening I got to my stand and looked at my bow on the hanger in the tree and realized the top one was gone. Had fallen off somewhere - who know where in the woods. Have some limbsaver twistloks on the way - if don't like that I'll get bands. But agree with others that they are junk - PSE can do better.


I've had twistlocks on my Evolve 35 since June. I have 2 stacked on top and bottom. They have stayed put, and have a much cleaner look to them.


----------



## blakeman

Can you get HL mods on the Xpedite?


----------



## ontarget7

blakeman said:


> Can you get HL mods on the Xpedite?


They are shipping with HL mods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

blakeman said:


> Can you get HL mods on the Xpedite?


My specs above are with HL mods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

mikesmith66 said:


> I've had twistlocks on my Evolve 35 since June. I have 2 stacked on top and bottom. They have stayed put, and have a much cleaner look to them.


Good to know. Thanks! Mine should be here from Lancaster within a few days.


----------



## Predator

ontarget7 said:


> For me personally a sign of forgiveness is when the first few shots after work drop right in there on a regular basis.
> I shoot most bows very well but not all bows come this easy.
> I’m actually rather surprised at how well this bow holds with just a standard stab.
> I might even say the pin float is the least amount out of any bow I can think of that I have owned and there has been a lot.
> 
> Shocked to be honest. Wasn’t expecting it to hold this well.
> 
> At 30 and 40 yards it seems almost effortlessly.
> 
> Really looking forward to some long range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow - impressive comments. Looking forward to shooting one but just don't know that I could ever do a BH that short for hunting purposes (target is different). Would love that style riser with similar specs but a 6" or so BH.


----------



## BucksnBass525

ontarget7 said:


> For me personally a sign of forgiveness is when the first few shots after work drop right in there on a regular basis.
> I shoot most bows very well but not all bows come this easy.
> I’m actually rather surprised at how well this bow holds with just a standard stab.
> I might even say the pin float is the least amount out of any bow I can think of that I have owned and there has been a lot.
> 
> Shocked to be honest. Wasn’t expecting it to hold this well.
> 
> At 30 and 40 yards it seems almost effortlessly.
> 
> Lots of guys around here love their Omens and Full Throttles, so I am not surprised the Xpedite is shooting so well for you.
> Man this bow sounds like exactly what everyone would want in a hunting bow, its not often you get an easy shooting "Magnum" so to speak.
> Normally I feel like you give up a bunch of forgiveness and comfort to get speed and power, this bow sounds like the perfect mix.
> Thanks for sharing the info Shane, keep it coming...............
> 
> Almost forgot, are you shooting the LL or HL mods?


----------



## ontarget7

BucksnBass525 said:


> ontarget7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For me personally a sign of forgiveness is when the first few shots after work drop right in there on a regular basis.
> I shoot most bows very well but not all bows come this easy.
> I’m actually rather surprised at how well this bow holds with just a standard stab.
> I might even say the pin float is the least amount out of any bow I can think of that I have owned and there has been a lot.
> 
> Shocked to be honest. Wasn’t expecting it to hold this well.
> 
> At 30 and 40 yards it seems almost effortlessly.
> 
> Lots of guys around here love their Omens and Full Throttles, so I am not surprised the Xpedite is shooting so well for you.
> Man this bow sounds like exactly what everyone would want in a hunting bow, its not often you get an easy shooting "Magnum" so to speak.
> Normally I feel like you give up a bunch of forgiveness and comfort to get speed and power, this bow sounds like the perfect mix.
> Thanks for sharing the info Shane, keep it coming...............
> 
> Almost forgot, are you shooting the LL or HL mods?
> 
> 
> 
> These specs are with the HL mods
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## jmpk

Shane just to be clear you're running HL mods?


----------



## ontarget7

jmpk said:


> Shane just to be clear you're running HL mods?


Yes, sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmpk

Thank you, appreciate the time you take to offer your results.


----------



## BucksnBass525

ontarget7 said:


> Yes, sir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WOW!!! I thought 357 IBO would have been LL mods, thats freak'in impressive because I am hearing the low let-off mods have a very comparable draw cycle.
So this bow in all reality is probably 365+IBO with LL mods?


----------



## pseshooter84

ontarget7 said:


> For me personally a sign of forgiveness is when the first few shots after work drop right in there on a regular basis.
> I shoot most bows very well but not all bows come this easy.
> I’m actually rather surprised at how well this bow holds with just a standard stab.
> I might even say the pin float is the least amount out of any bow I can think of that I have owned and there has been a lot.
> 
> Shocked to be honest. Wasn’t expecting it to hold this well.
> 
> At 30 and 40 yards it seems almost effortlessly.
> 
> Really looking forward to some long range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The way you describe this bow reminds me of the halon. Very little pin float at all if any. Have you shot a halon 32 to compare this To? I'm considering the expedite or h32 for 3d and backup hunting bow for next year..

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

pseshooter84 said:


> The way you describe this bow reminds me of the halon. Very little pin float at all if any. Have you shot a halon 32 to compare this To? I'm considering the expedite or h32 for 3d and backup hunting bow for next year..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes, very familiar with the Halon 32 but the Xpedite beats it out for sure on pin float 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84

Wow, I will try them side by side for sure now. Thanks for your input Shane and I'm looking forward to some long range shots from you on youtube!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeman

Are HL 75% letoff or 80% to 90% letoff?


----------



## BucksnBass525

80% to 90%


----------



## motodan00

ontarget7 said:


> For me personally a sign of forgiveness is when the first few shots after work drop right in there on a regular basis.
> I shoot most bows very well but not all bows come this easy.
> I’m actually rather surprised at how well this bow holds with just a standard stab.
> I might even say the pin float is the least amount out of any bow I can think of that I have owned and there has been a lot.
> 
> Shocked to be honest. Wasn’t expecting it to hold this well.
> 
> At 30 and 40 yards it seems almost effortlessly.
> 
> Really looking forward to some long range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What app are you using in this pic?


----------



## Dale_B1

rookcaca said:


> You have such incredible insight and contribute so much wisdom when you post in other people's thread. Keep up the amazing work!


And your contribution is what????? At least my comment was to something Shane actually brought up in this thread!!!!!


----------



## bowmaster23112

rookcaca said:


> You have such incredible insight and contribute so much wisdom when you post in other people's thread. Keep up the amazing work!


He ruins every thread he types on. He can’t get his Evolve to tune, now he’s looking for help from Shane lol. After he commented countless times that Shane’s tune jobs are no better than his and a waste of money. The guy is senile. Watch when he sees this he will write. “Good morning Mike” he does it every time someone calls him out.


----------



## ontarget7

motodan00 said:


> What app are you using in this pic?


ArcheryPal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeman

I didn't think the Xpedite had 80 to 90% letoff? Isn't it 65 to 75% letoff? So which is it?


----------



## ontarget7

blakeman said:


> I didn't think the Xpedite had 80 to 90% letoff? Isn't it 65 to 75% letoff? So which is it?


Different mods to get you both on the Evolve cams 
Actually three different mod options 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msteff

How does the valley on these bows compare to a Hoyt Turbo cam? The Hoyt would "keep you honest" if you got lazy against the wall. Does this cam give you the ability to relax a bit and not be concerned that the bow will take your arm off?


----------



## ontarget7

msteff said:


> How does the valley on these bows compare to a Hoyt Turbo cam? The Hoyt would "keep you honest" if you got lazy against the wall. Does this cam give you the ability to relax a bit and not be concerned that the bow will take your arm off?


Not even a comparison in so many ways. 
The Xpedite is faster, has a better valley, easier to let down and highly adjustable. It also has far less pin float so a better hold on target

About the only thing the Turbo wins out on is bow feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msteff

ontarget7 said:


> Not even a comparison in so many ways.
> The Xpedite is faster, has a better valley, easier to let down and highly adjustable. It also has far less pin float so a better hold on target
> 
> About the only thing the Turbo wins out on is bow feedback.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I definitely have to check one out.


----------



## tripleb2431

blakeman said:


> I didn't think the Xpedite had 80 to 90% letoff? Isn't it 65 to 75% letoff? So which is it?


Like Shane said you can get either. And when using 90% let off ibo is 352. That's incredible to have bow shooting that fast and having 90% let off.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

bowmaster23112 said:


> He ruins every thread he types on. He can’t get his Evolve to tune, now he’s looking for help from Shane lol. After he commented countless times that Shane’s tune jobs are no better than his and a waste of money. The guy is senile. Watch when he sees this he will write. “Good morning Mike” he does it every time someone calls him out.


Lol...
Humerous to say the least.


----------



## Ingo

ontarget7 said:


> Not even a comparison in so many ways.
> The Xpedite is faster, has a better valley, easier to let down and highly adjustable. It also has far less pin float so a better hold on target
> 
> About the only thing the Turbo wins out on is bow feedback.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane, 

What do you think it is about the bow makes it more stable for you. I like the thinner grip much better than the Evolve but still not as much as older PSE grips.

I wish they would scale this riser design up to a 35-36", 6-6.5" brace, all-purpose bow that's sub 4.5lbs. I've avoided shooting the Evolve cam bows and I think I will pass until/if PSE makes what I'm taking about. 

My Decree HD has been the best 'holding' bow I've tried, so far. It would be nice to duplicate that with all of the advantages of the ECS. 

I like the Xpedite riser/grip design much more than the Evolve for those who are wondering why I don't just get an Evolve 35. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

Shane, how would this bow compare to the draw cycle of the nitrum turbo?


----------



## saskhic

Well I was never a fan of pse but this 2018 line up is great! Xpedite seems like a great bow but I might need to order a performx 3D all purpose bow for everything even hunting with the hl mods. Trying my hardest to resist ordering one till I see the new Hoyt’s and Mathews. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo

saskhic said:


> Well I was never a fan of pse but this 2018 line up is great! Xpedite seems like a great bow but I might need to order a performx 3D all purpose bow for everything even hunting with the hl mods. Trying my hardest to resist ordering one till I see the new Hoyt’s and Mathews.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seems like there's a whole new crop of guys saying this every year. 

I kinda hope another company comes out with a bow I like soon just so I can have a fresh truck sticker. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tripleb2431

saskhic said:


> Well I was never a fan of pse but this 2018 line up is great! Xpedite seems like a great bow but I might need to order a performx 3D all purpose bow for everything even hunting with the hl mods. Trying my hardest to resist ordering one till I see the new Hoyt’s and Mathews.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I here Hoyt did away with turbo in the aluminum line can still get carbon turbo but not aluminum turbo. And I think if remember right only offering 32” in aluminum. No 30 or 34”

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeman

Will the evolve 31 with 90% let off be the same feel of draw as the Xpedite with 90% let off?


----------



## ontarget7

Ingo said:


> Shane,
> 
> What do you think it is about the bow makes it more stable for you. I like the thinner grip much better than the Evolve but still not as much as older PSE grips.
> 
> I wish they would scale this riser design up to a 35-36", 6-6.5" brace, all-purpose bow that's sub 4.5lbs. I've avoided shooting the Evolve cam bows and I think I will pass until/if PSE makes what I'm taking about.
> 
> My Decree HD has been the best 'holding' bow I've tried, so far. It would be nice to duplicate that with all of the advantages of the ECS.
> 
> I like the Xpedite riser/grip design much more than the Evolve for those who are wondering why I don't just get an Evolve 35.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


The stiffer riser design, in conjunction with the cable guard and cam system all play a role with how well a bow holds at full draw. 
I’m referring to just natural hold without all the stab length and weight etc 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

fountain said:


> Shane, how would this bow compare to the draw cycle of the nitrum turbo?


It’s quite a bit better IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

blakeman said:


> Will the evolve 31 with 90% let off be the same feel of draw as the Xpedite with 90% let off?


It’s going to be just as smooth throughout but a little stiffer. 

This cam system is the best drawing for performance in the business. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Here’s a look at where I have settled in for cable rod location.
You will notice the radius next to the small Allen’s just touches the bottom of the PSE decal











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rookcaca

Dale_B1 said:


> Not even in the same ball park.





Dale_B1 said:


> Looks can be deciving, they are not even close.





Dale_B1 said:


> None if done "properly" like any other bow.





boilerfarmer12 said:


> What does "properly" mean?





Dale_B1 said:


> There isn't a bow made to fast for a properly set up drop away.





Dale_B1 said:


> Looks can be decieving, they are not alike.





Dale_B1 said:


> And your contribution is what????? At least my comment was to something Shane actually brought up in this thread!!!!!


Never argue with a fool, they will.......well you know the rest of the quote. Time to add an individual to my ignore list.

For everyone else, I am really enjoying this thread. Thanks for your efforts Shane.


----------



## ontarget7

PSE Xpedite @ 20,30 and 40 yards to verify short yardage on the sight tapes. 

This thing should be advertised as the best shooting speed bow on the planet. It is just so consistent and rock solid at full draw. 

Now I just need to test long range and she’s ready to roll.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowdocdvm

cant wait till mine gets here


----------



## Diesel79

Sweet looking rig!


----------



## psychobaby111

I'm really curious how it shoots and holes with the 65 75% module. But I'm really leaning towards the carbon boe with the FL mod


----------



## Mathias

Thanks Shane. You've placed this bow firmly on the must try list.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## chase&me

a 5 1/4 BH and ONLY 360fps no thanks


----------



## Ingo

chase&me said:


> a 5 1/4 BH and ONLY 360fps no thanks


Where's the 6" brace bow with 360 at? 

Sent from my KFGIWI using Tapatalk


----------



## pseshooter84

I think the rpm 360 was 6" brace height... not 100% though

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel79

Xpedition Xcursion 6 is at 358 with a 6" BH.


----------



## ontarget7

How about list bows that actually meet their IBO [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtrkyman

Ouch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

ontarget7 said:


> How about list bows that actually meet their IBO [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing lol. My RPM 360 was more like RPM 340... Same with my OB Defcon. 
Either way I have a feeling the Xpedite will be one of the best drawing “speed” bows ever made. 5.25” brace or not...that much speed with the ECS draw cycle is incredible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utprizewire

ontarget7 said:


> How about list bows that actually meet their IBO [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m about 100% sure Xpedition meets their IBO. Can’t say the same for the 360 and Obsession models. 

Shane- thx for the great insight and reviews. I’ve always enjoyed reading your reviews and tuning tips.

This bow does have my interest. PSE bows fit me well and I like the specs. Haven’t shot any of the bows with the new evolve cam yet. Might make a trip to the local shop and check them out.

UT


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowdocdvm

I've owned a lot of xpeditions line up as well as obsessions. I do like them. Obsession has a problem meeting ibo for sure. All of my Xs met there ibo. However the speed coming from these evolve cams is so amazing to me because the bows are so shootable. This can system has been a real advancement I believe in the industry. It can literally be made into whatever the end user wants the bow to be. Who else in the industry can even come close to saying that?


----------



## Adamsdjr

ontarget7 said:


> How about list bows that actually meet their IBO [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Xpedition Xcursion 70/30 is 354 IBO through an Oehler 35 P chrono. Brace is a touch over 6”. Evolve 31 with same arrow and set to the same DL and DW is only 8 FPS slower.


----------



## ontarget7

utprizewire said:


> I’m about 100% sure Xpedition meets their IBO. Can’t say the same for the 360 and Obsession models.
> 
> Shane- thx for the great insight and reviews. I’ve always enjoyed reading your reviews and tuning tips.
> 
> This bow does have my interest. PSE bows fit me well and I like the specs. Haven’t shot any of the bows with the new evolve cam yet. Might make a trip to the local shop and check them out.
> 
> UT
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In all fairness most bows will hit their speeds, even the ones that most are aware of that fall short. You just have to tweak them a little more and modify aimstring count, speed nocks etc. 

It does get old trying to make up the speed difference thou in other areas. 

Not a problem on the reviews and insight [emoji1360]

The Evolve cam system is definitely the real deal. The lack of pin float on this Xpedite overshadows the brace height IMO making it so forgiving and accurate. I can’t remember a single bow and there has been 100’s of them that has shot this well this fast and consistent for me. 

The only thing on the Xpedite you guys will notice is the little feedback on the shot. However, the more I shoot it the less I even notice it. All the other positives make it so easy to look past the little bit of feedback. 

I’m still very shocked am liking this bow this much. It really has taken me by surprise. 

Xpedite shines in these categories:

Draw cycle to speed output, there is not another currently out there that tops it.

Lack of pin float and such easy target acquisition 

Complete adjustability to fit any shooting style

Factory strings are very much improved 

Grip is very repeatable and I will break this down once I finish up some long range testing to verify my overall thoughts. 

The charcoal hammered type of finish looks very sharp in person 

Just an amazing, highly accurate and stable speed bow so far. 

Now for the negatives, which are not many :

A little feedback on the shot. The more I shoot it the less it’s even noticed to be honest

I did have to reconfigure the cam spacers on this one but she’s perfect now. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

Really appreciate your time tweaking, tuning, shooting and evaluating bows Shane, keep up the good work!


----------



## Ryjax

ontarget7 said:


> In all fairness most bows will hit their speeds, even the ones that most are aware of that fall short. You just have to tweak them a little more and modify aimstring count, speed nocks etc.
> 
> It does get old trying to make up the speed difference thou in other areas.
> 
> Not a problem on the reviews and insight [emoji1360]
> 
> The Evolve cam system is definitely the real deal. The lack of pin float on this Xpedite overshadows the brace height IMO making it so forgiving and accurate. I can’t remember a single bow and there has been 100’s of them that has shot this well this fast and consistent for me.
> 
> The only thing on the Xpedite you guys will notice is the little feedback on the shot. However, the more I shoot it the less I even notice it. All the other positives make it so easy to look past the little bit of feedback.
> 
> I’m still very shocked am liking this bow this much. It really has taken me by surprise.
> 
> Xpedite shines in these categories:
> 
> Draw cycle to speed output, there is not another currently out there that tops it.
> 
> Lack of pin float and such easy target acquisition
> 
> Complete adjustability to fit any shooting style
> 
> Factory strings are very much improved
> 
> Grip is very repeatable and I will break this down once I finish up some long range testing to verify my overall thoughts.
> 
> The charcoal hammered type of finish looks very sharp in person
> 
> Just an amazing, highly accurate and stable speed bow so far.
> 
> Now for the negatives, which are not many :
> 
> A little feedback on the shot. The more I shoot it the less it’s even noticed to be honest
> 
> I did have to reconfigure the cam spacers on this one but she’s perfect now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I told myself I wasn’t going to get a new bow until after the first of the year...which hasn’t happened in quite while. However if you keep this up I’m going to end up with an Xpedite before the end of the month! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZSpaniol

This thread really has me interested in trying the Xpedite. I'm actually going to shoot one this afternoon, but I still don't think I want a bow with that short of a BH. With a 29" draw and being able to pull 70 lbs, I can get plenty of speed with a 7" BH bow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizoku

Shane, do you think I would be able to get 31" draw length without the let-off being more than 80%? You cannot legally hunt in Colorado with more than 80% let-off.

I know the Stealth goes to 31" and the Evolve 35 goes to 31.5" but this Xpedite has my attention.


----------



## Ingo

Kaizoku said:


> Shane, do you think I would be able to get 31" draw length without the let-off being more than 80%? You cannot legally hunt in Colorado with more than 80% let-off.
> 
> I know the Stealth goes to 31" and the Evolve 35 goes to 31.5" but this Xpedite has my attention.


A guy at the bow shop told me he typically shoots bows set at 30" and the Xpedite was too short for him at the longest setting. Just hearsay for what it's worth. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

The Xpedite is nice it shot a 560 grain arrow at 260 fps 28” Draw 63# and it didn’t even have the high let off mods crazy.

It didn’t feel like a 5” bh bow. It also held wel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

AXE6Hunter said:


> The Xpedite is nice it shot a 560 grain arrow at 260 fps 28” Draw 63# and it didn’t even have the high let off mods crazy.
> 
> It didn’t feel like a 5” bh bow. It also held wel
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow....that’s impressive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakep567

Hey shane are you running the stock half in and out inserts in the cxsd


----------



## RavinHood

https://youtu.be/SYsYOd78F_M


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find the Evolve cam to be very efficient


----------



## ontarget7

jakep567 said:


> Hey shane are you running the stock half in and out inserts in the cxsd


Yes sir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeman

Shane between the BM cam and the Evolve cam which is smoother?


----------



## robertsonr

Ttt


----------



## mm1615

ontarget7 said:


> In all fairness most bows will hit their speeds, even the ones that most are aware of that fall short. You just have to tweak them a little more and modify aimstring count, speed nocks etc.
> 
> It does get old trying to make up the speed difference thou in other areas.
> 
> Not a problem on the reviews and insight [emoji1360]
> 
> The Evolve cam system is definitely the real deal. The lack of pin float on this Xpedite overshadows the brace height IMO making it so forgiving and accurate. I can’t remember a single bow and there has been 100’s of them that has shot this well this fast and consistent for me.
> 
> The only thing on the Xpedite you guys will notice is the little feedback on the shot. However, the more I shoot it the less I even notice it. All the other positives make it so easy to look past the little bit of feedback.
> 
> I’m still very shocked am liking this bow this much. It really has taken me by surprise.
> 
> Xpedite shines in these categories:
> 
> Draw cycle to speed output, there is not another currently out there that tops it.
> 
> Lack of pin float and such easy target acquisition
> 
> Complete adjustability to fit any shooting style
> 
> Factory strings are very much improved
> 
> Grip is very repeatable and I will break this down once I finish up some long range testing to verify my overall thoughts.
> 
> The charcoal hammered type of finish looks very sharp in person
> 
> Just an amazing, highly accurate and stable speed bow so far.
> 
> Now for the negatives, which are not many :
> 
> A little feedback on the shot. The more I shoot it the less it’s even noticed to be honest
> 
> I did have to reconfigure the cam spacers on this one but she’s perfect now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First off, thank you for the review of the bow. I respect your opinion but must say I had a completely different experience than you. Shot the bow and it is not what I expected. The bow was set up at 29" 60# which is 1" more than I shoot. So with that said I think this contributed to the feel of a hump at the end of the draw cycle, but I think this is because of the extra inch of draw. The bow felt nice and solid at the back and light in my hand. It also looks very nice. Held well and was very fast. But, I must say this thing has real bad feedback after the shot. Not like you said, "little feedback" this thing kicked hard even with heavy 450grn arrows. I also noticed you said you had to reconfigure the cam spacers. If I remember correctly you said regarding the Halon that required top had adjustments as "no bueno" and it seemed like quite a chore. Was it easier to adjust the spacers on this bow than the Halon? Thanks again for the review.


----------



## ontarget7

Kaizoku said:


> Shane, do you think I would be able to get 31" draw length without the let-off being more than 80%? You cannot legally hunt in Colorado with more than 80% let-off.
> 
> I know the Stealth goes to 31" and the Evolve 35 goes to 31.5" but this Xpedite has my attention.


No, sir

It’s going to be tough to get 31” out of it. 

PM returned
Sorry for overlooking your question.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

blakeman said:


> Shane between the BM cam and the Evolve cam which is smoother?


Subjective for sure

The Evolve cam wins out for me for the ease of draw to performance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

mm1615 said:


> First off, thank you for the review of the bow. I respect your opinion but must say I had a completely different experience than you. Shot the bow and it is not what I expected. The bow was set up at 29" 60# which is 1" more than I shoot. So with that said I think this contributed to the feel of a hump at the end of the draw cycle, but I think this is because of the extra inch of draw. The bow felt nice and solid at the back and light in my hand. It also looks very nice. Held well and was very fast. But, I must say this thing has real bad feedback after the shot. Not like you said, "little feedback" this thing kicked hard even with heavy 450grn arrows. I also noticed you said you had to reconfigure the cam spacers. If I remember correctly you said regarding the Halon that required top had adjustments as "no bueno" and it seemed like quite a chore. Was it easier to adjust the spacers on this bow than the Halon? Thanks again for the review.


Feedback will vary to setup and how a bows cams are in synch. Not to mention how one grips a bow. 

For me personally it’s not a huge amount of feedback at all. 

Yes, it’s always annoying to swap top hats on a Mathews, especially if you don’t have the specific size of top hats you may need to get you where you need to be. 

Bows with standard spacers are annoying as well. It can be easier than top hats as there are way more shimming options for size configuration. 

Either way, they both suck, that you have to take the extra steps to make them right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## azhntr

Here is mine, shoots great. I don't feel much hand shock but I have the ten inch b stinger on it. First short brace height bow I have ever bought, like the way it shoots.


----------



## BucksnBass525

That grey looks so good, congrats!!


----------



## cjhunts

ontarget7 said:


> No, sir
> 
> It’s going to be tough to get 31” out of it.
> 
> PM returned
> Sorry for overlooking your question.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to have a similar issue, as I shoot 30.5".

Do you foresee a problem hitting this DL with any of the mods?


----------



## sapper1

I just shot this bow about an hour ago. It was set a 27.5" draw and 65#s,I am not sure what the left off was set at. It had a bit of a stiffer draw compared to my Answer but not bad at all. It was also a bit jumpier that my Answer but that was easily managed. Also, there did seem to be a good amount of hand shock but this was a bare bow with only a WB rest installed and I am not sure if it had been tuned at all. I have never had any desire to have a "speed" bow but that may very well change after shooting the Xpedite. There are still a number of bows yet to be released so we will see.


----------



## 0nepin

I have one on order in kyptec highlander .trying to get one made with 80lb limbs .


----------



## BucksnBass525

0nepin said:


> I have one on order in kyptec highlander .trying to get one made with 80lb limbs .


I want to see that in Highlander!!!!!! Congrats!


Hey I think at 80lbs and a medium heavy hunting arrow your siggy may be spot on out to about 40 yards. hahahaha


----------



## whack n stack

0nepin said:


> I have one on order in kyptec highlander .trying to get one made with 80lb limbs .


Should be a screamer.


----------



## rb77

Unbelievably smooth and effortless draw cycle for the speed! Put about 50 shots through mine. Can't wait to do some long distance shooting with it. Took one 100 yard shot and got lucky! I quit while ahead. Definitely more shock or vibe than my reign, but I don't care. I'll chrono it soon. Quit doing reviews Shane! It's costing us all money.


----------



## ontarget7

rb77 said:


> Unbelievably smooth and effortless draw cycle for the speed! Put about 50 shots through mine. Can't wait to do some long distance shooting with it. Took one 100 yard shot and got lucky! I quit while ahead. Definitely more shock or vibe than my reign, but I don't care. I'll chrono it soon. Quit doing reviews Shane! It's costing us all money.


Great job 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertsonr

Ttt
Could I get close to 300 fps
With 60 lber maxed out 29 inch draw
405 grain arrow. 
Just kisser and dloop on the string no peep. 
Had to drop to 60 because of shoulder and want to hunt at 300 fps.


----------



## ontarget7

Here a few different arrows weights. This is with the HL mods



































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertsonr

Wooof. Ontarget07 Those seem smoking!!! Can u plug my numbers in that app or what app is that so I can try it. Thanks so much for helping all of us out.


----------



## Mohegan

https://youtu.be/KKxCcUbreXQ
Has anyone posted this yet?


----------



## Predator

Guys, the crappy limb dampener issue was discussed earlier in the thread. I commented that twice i?d Had one fall off but found it each time. Last weekend got into stand, hung up bow and realized top one had fallen off on the walk in - lost forever in the woods.

Decided i?m done with them and ordered Limbsaver Twistlox from Lancaster. Got them in mail and installed yesterday. Wow! My evolve 31 sounds land feels like a different bow. They are WAY better than the stock rubber PSE outs on.

I bring this up as I suspect a stab system combined with these twistlox would tone any vibe you are feeling on the expedite down to next to nothing.


----------



## jmpk

^^this... same results results here. Twistlox come in sets of 4 I put one on each limb of my Xpedite and Evolve.


----------



## MI1

Any truth in PSE having limbs made in China?
Just in the lower entry models mainly?
Stinger, BowMadness for example


----------



## THE ELKMAN

trial153 said:


> That brace height is a no go for me, the mass weight is problematic as well.


This^^^


----------



## ontarget7

Some might have limitations with a short brace but I’m just not seeing it myself. Definitely a stable platform with loads of adjustability, amazing draw cycle with great speeds. 

Going to switchout the limb dampeners and see what kind of difference I get on the shot. At this point I’m just being picky to tweak small things. 

Can’t even remember when I have had two PSE’s but the Evolve 35 is still not going anywhere and the Xpedite will make a powerhouse of a hunting rig. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Predator

ontarget7 said:


> Some might have limitations with a short brace but I’m just not seeing it myself. Definitely a stable platform with loads of adjustability, amazing draw cycle with great speeds.
> 
> Going to switchout the limb dampeners and see what kind of difference I get on the shot. At this point I’m just being picky to tweak small things.
> 
> Can’t even remember when I have had two PSE’s but the Evolve 35 is still not going anywhere and the Xpedite will make a powerhouse of a hunting rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There you go Shane. Interested in what kind of diff you notice on that rig. I was actually quite surprised in the difference on the 31.


----------



## 0nepin

Has anybody tried the axion limb dampeners with an Xpedite yet


----------



## bowtecher82nd

This Bow is Sweet to shoot with a little Riser Vibe. Nothing a Stabilizer won't take away..
Waiting to shoot the Stealth before I decide which to go with.


----------



## ontarget7

Predator said:


> There you go Shane. Interested in what kind of diff you notice on that rig. I was actually quite surprised in the difference on the 31.


Nothing drastically different. I would say a slight difference in felt feedback. 
Honestly, at those speeds and at those limb pocket angles it’s going to be tough to eliminate all feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

Did you check
And see what your bows max draw weight is .im trying to get an 80lb xpedite but hope if I end up with a 70lb bow I can at least get it to 74lbs


bowtecher82nd said:


> This Bow is Sweet to shoot with a little Riser Vibe. Nothing a Stabilizer won't take away..
> Waiting to shoot the Stealth before I decide which to go with.





ontarget7 said:


> Nothing drastically different. I would say a slight difference in felt feedback.
> Honestly, at those speeds and at those limb pocket angles it’s going to be tough to eliminate all feedback.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Predator said:


> Wow - impressive comments. Looking forward to shooting one but just don't know that I could ever do a BH that short for hunting purposes (target is different). Would love that style riser with similar specs but a 6" or so BH.



Which is better this or evolve 35?


----------



## ChuckA84

MI1 said:


> Any truth in PSE having limbs made in China?
> Just in the lower entry models mainly?
> Stinger, BowMadness for example


No...maybe you're confusing PSE with Hoyt? Hoyt's carbon bow risers and their budget bows are made in China.


----------



## robertsonr

Ttt


----------



## ontarget7

0nepin said:


> Did you check
> And see what your bows max draw weight is .im trying to get an 80lb xpedite but hope if I end up with a 70lb bow I can at least get it to 74lbs


65# to 67.5# on the one I have 

Will be ordering 70# limbs so would like to be in the 72-74 range myself since 80# is not offered 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

That what I'm hoping for .


ontarget7 said:


> 65# to 67.5# on the one I have
> 
> Will be ordering 70# limbs so would like to be in the 72-74 range myself since 80# is not offered
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170

can you get 80 lbs limbs through PSE custom shop?


----------



## BIG_E_83

ontarget7 said:


> 65# to 67.5# on the one I have
> 
> Will be ordering 70# limbs so would like to be in the 72-74 range myself since 80# is not offered
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blake Shelby commented on a Facebook video of a pse dealer shooting the xpedite and he said you could order 80lb limbs through the custom shop

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

BIG_E_83 said:


> Blake Shelby commented on a Facebook video of a pse dealer shooting the xpedite and he said you could order 80lb limbs through the custom shop
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Can you load the link to this or a pic? I can’t find the video with his comment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIG_E_83

Pic









Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## enderson

ontarget7 said:


> 65# to 67.5# on the one I have
> 
> Will be ordering 70# limbs so would like to be in the 72-74 range myself since 80# is not offered
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Shane, sent u a PM

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

BIG_E_83 said:


> Pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Well now.... hmmmm
Thanks for the pic!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drw679

So what was the poundage on this bow from the factory? Sorry if I missed it.


----------



## ontarget7

drw679 said:


> So what was the poundage on this bow from the factory? Sorry if I missed it.


65 #


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alligood729

Thanks for the posts with the arrow speeds. I set up the Stealth Carbon bow with my hunting arrow, 435grs. 60lb and 28" was 265fps. Your figures are spot on with what I'm looking for. The 65lb bow in my samples surely pulls smoother than what I figured a 65lb bow would pull. So, based on your figures I should be able to get around 285 or so with my arrow. Ordered a 65lb in KH.........looking forward to it getting here!


----------



## THE ELKMAN

MI1 said:


> Any truth in PSE having limbs made in China?
> Just in the lower entry models mainly?
> Stinger, BowMadness for example


I never heard about this?^^^___ I will do some research and find out.


----------



## Ingo

THE ELKMAN said:


> I never heard about this?^^^___ I will do some research and find out.


Lol... You would absolutely LOVE to be the one to discover that wouldn't you. 

You need to change your name to HoytMan. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Ingo said:


> Lol... You would absolutely LOVE to be the one to discover that wouldn't you.
> 
> You need to change your name to HoytMan.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No not at all. I'm actually curious. Has anyone else ever heard anything about PSE having ANY of their limbs built over seas?


----------



## fountain

Shane, have you shot this bow in either of the low let off configurations yet? 
How are these bows shipping? Low let off mods or the high?


----------



## THE ELKMAN

I actually love the Evolve 35, and if it weren't for circumstances it would be at the top of my list to play with and probably use. My issue is with a cam system that is NOT tuning friendly to the general public. I have been in this business a long time, and I can tell you with absolute certainty that 90% of PSE pro shops aren't pulling axles to tune bows. At least not without the customer raising hell, and then they will charge to do it because they HAVE TO if they want to make enough money hourly to stay in business. It's just unnecessary. Their Drive cams were a dream to tune, and smooth as butter, not to mention they had a better back end.


----------



## redman

I still like the drive cams super good cam


----------



## Ingo

redman said:


> I still like the drive cams super good cam


Yup. PSE sure knows how to appropriate Darton cams and put together great bows [emoji106]



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MI1

Ingo said:


> Yup. PSE sure knows how to appropriate Darton cams and put together great bows [emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


So does high country..... soon Martin will use Darton for basically a complete bow


----------



## MI1

I really like my brute X ....one of the best single cam bows I've shot. I would put it up to the switchback.


----------



## reverendherring

THE ELKMAN said:


> I actually love the Evolve 35, and if it weren't for circumstances it would be at the top of my list to play with and probably use. My issue is with a cam system that is NOT tuning friendly to the general public. I have been in this business a long time, and I can tell you with absolute certainty that 90% of PSE pro shops aren't pulling axles to tune bows. At least not without the customer raising hell, and then they will charge to do it because they HAVE TO if they want to make enough money hourly to stay in business. It's just unnecessary. Their Drive cams were a dream to tune, and smooth as butter, not to mention they had a better back end.


I have to agree, Drive cams are so simple to tune - no shims etc needed. And imo Drive cam has a more hunting-friendly draw curve.


----------



## spike camp

THE ELKMAN said:


> I actually love the Evolve 35, and if it weren't for circumstances it would be at the top of my list to play with and probably use. My issue is with a cam system that is NOT tuning friendly to the general public. I have been in this business a long time, and I can tell you with absolute certainty that 90% of PSE pro shops aren't pulling axles to tune bows. At least not without the customer raising hell, and then they will charge to do it because they HAVE TO if they want to make enough money hourly to stay in business. It's just unnecessary. Their Drive cams were a dream to tune, and smooth as butter, not to mention they had a better back end.



Same could be said about yoked bows.
Most 'pro' shops don't even understand yoke tuning and just adjust the rest.
Heck...I walked into a shop in Illinois and was told Bowtechs ODB cams have dual yokes so you(the shooter) doesn't need to adjust them as they are " self adjusting " and the reason there are two yokes.


----------



## Ingo

spike camp said:


> Same could be said about yoked bows.
> Most 'pro' shops don't even understand yoke tuning and just adjust the rest.
> Heck...I walked into a shop in Illinois and was told Bowtechs ODB cams have dual yokes so you(the shooter) doesn't need to adjust them as they are " self adjusting " and the reason there are two yokes.


Agreed. 

If you aren't going to tune it yourself you may never get a tuned bow, yokes or not. With a press, moving shims is a bit more effort but still isn't a major PITA according to those who do it. 

So, bottom line, whether moving shims or twisting yokes unless YOU understand what you're doing there's very little chance your bow will ever be perfectly tuned. 

A shop is very unlikely to spend the time with you to tailor the bow to you. 

If you have your bow tuned by someone like Shane there's probably a much better chance that it'll be relatively tuned but it's no guarantee especially with how bad most people's grips are. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## manofleisure

These bows are definitely cutting edge. I have last years Carbon Air with evolve cams and it is certainly my favorite bow. The really did some research and hit the nail on the head with this one. can't wait to get my hands on the new Carbon air.


----------



## AZSpaniol

Ingo said:


> Agreed.
> 
> If you aren't going to tune it yourself you may never get a tuned bow, yokes or not. With a press, moving shims is a bit more effort but still isn't a major PITA according to those who do it.
> 
> So, bottom line, whether moving shims or twisting yokes unless YOU understand what you're doing there's very little chance your bow will ever be perfectly tuned.
> 
> A shop is very unlikely to spend the time with you to tailor the bow to you.
> 
> If you have your bow tuned by someone like Shane there's probably a much better chance that it'll be relatively tuned but it's no guarantee especially with how bad most people's grips are.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Agreed. The only shop I’ll go to is 1.5 hours away and that’s because they know how to properly tune a bow, although I’m getting a press to save myself the trips. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo

AZSpaniol said:


> Agreed. The only shop I’ll go to is 1.5 hours away and that’s because they know how to properly tune a bow, although I’m getting a press to save myself the trips.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where are you? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

I have the 35,is there,or would there be a big transition going to the expedite?


----------



## AZSpaniol

Ingo said:


> Where are you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Near Chillicothe OH


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

I have the 35,is there,or would there be a big transition going to the expedite?


----------



## Ingo

AZSpaniol said:


> Near Chillicothe OH
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh. AZSpaniol had me confused, lol. I think I asked you that before. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## AZSpaniol

Ingo said:


> Oh. AZSpaniol had me confused, lol. I think I asked you that before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yea, it’s my initials and last name. I’m not in Arizona lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine

THE ELKMAN said:


> I actually love the Evolve 35, and if it weren't for circumstances it would be at the top of my list to play with and probably use. My issue is with a cam system that is NOT tuning friendly to the general public. I have been in this business a long time, and I can tell you with absolute certainty that 90% of PSE pro shops aren't pulling axles to tune bows. At least not without the customer raising hell, and then they will charge to do it because they HAVE TO if they want to make enough money hourly to stay in business. It's just unnecessary. Their Drive cams were a dream to tune, and smooth as butter, not to mention they had a better back end.


How is the ECS system any less tuner friendly than any other cam system?
Your argument don’t hold water at all because of the mere fact that you need a press to make adjustments on a hybrid cam bow just as you do a Binary cam bow 

You need to put a bow in a press to yoke tune , adjust timing with the control or buss etc

With any Binary bow “if” you need to shim it , one time in the press your done 

Left tear shim cam left 
Right tear shim cam right 

Then time the cams and you’re done for ever , next time you swap the harnessing you time the cams and your done . No shimming required , it’s good for ever 

It’ takes me the same amount of time initially to tune any Binary cam as it does a hybrid. But after the initial set up , Binary is way easier because all your doing is setting timing 

If any shop finds pulling an axel out one time during a bow set up hard , then yoke tuning and cable twisting has to be a nightmare for them 

Binaries are really that simple


----------



## Kris87

I like all cam systems. None of them are really that hard.


----------



## Diesel79

Is the finish on these bows applied? Is it through a kolorfusion/dye sublimation process? How about the black limbs? Paint or dye sublimated?


----------



## ex-wolverine

Kris87 said:


> I like all cam systems. None of them are really that hard.


True Dat—Me too


----------



## tripleb2431

Talking about tuning these cams I'm really hoping PSE will put the LAS on the hunting line. Then you would have the perfect system. Would be very easy to dial these in. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

ex-wolverine said:


> True Dat—Me too


Yeah, for us, but not everybody. It matters.


----------



## redman

Next year for the las


----------



## tripleb2431

redman said:


> Next year for the las


I hope. They claim they can't do it on the wedge lock pockets? And that they need the wedge lock pockets to achieve those speeds? So I don't know I hope they figure out how to get that Las system on their hunting bows. It would really make the evolve cam one of the easiest bows to tune. And be one of the most complete systems in the industry. Imho

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## robertsonr

Ttt


----------



## Okie84

After the reviews on this bow I couldn?t resist shooting one. I walked out of the shop an hour later with a new 70lb Xpedite. First shots at thirty yards I got a Robin Hood. PSE hit a home run this year. On another note I now have an 
Evolve 31 that I will be selling before my wife finds out I bought another bow. Less than 200 shots and comes with a vapor trail pro-v rest. Asking 600.


----------



## robertsonr

That's impressive!!!!


----------



## 0nepin

Great shooting.Cant wait for mine to show up .


Okie84 said:


> After the reviews on this bow I couldn?t resist shooting one. I walked out of the shop an hour later with a new 70lb Xpedite. First shots at thirty yards I got a Robin Hood. PSE hit a home run this year. On another note I now have an
> Evolve 31 that I will be selling before my wife finds out I bought another bow. Less than 200 shots and comes with a vapor trail pro-v rest. Asking 600.


----------



## Ryjax

0nepin said:


> Great shooting.Cant wait for mine to show up .


Did you custom order an 80? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

No because the custom shop wait time was 8-12 weeks and I wanted to hunt with it this season.so after deer season I will get some
80lbs limbs and have it ready before turkey season.


----------



## bigbucks170

I shot it with HL mods and 67lbs 29"DL 2" too long for me ..holds amazing on target better then any bow I have shot 
I wanted to walk out the door with it...but I have to shoot the Stealth yet, my heart is set on Carbon bow


----------



## Ryjax

0nepin said:


> No because the custom shop wait time was 8-12 weeks and I wanted to hunt with it this season.so after deer season I will get some
> 80lbs limbs and have it ready before turkey season.


8-12 weeks is a no go right now for me, too. I might do what you did and go with a 70 until spring... They must have to custom build the limbs for it to take that long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL

bigbucks170 said:


> View attachment 6281333
> View attachment 6281335
> 
> 
> I shot it with HL mods and 67lbs 29"DL 2" too long for me ..holds amazing on target better then any bow I have shot
> I wanted to walk out the door with it...but I have to shoot the Stealth yet, my heart is set on Carbon bow


That thing is sweet looking!


----------



## sambone

I shot the Expedite and the Carbon stealth yesterday. Impressed by both bows. The expedite is a smooth drawing bow with a good valley and great wall. No feeling at all of trying to rip your arm off like the old PSE speedbows. And it holds steady eddy.
Carbon stealth is great too. Way less vibe and feedback that the 2016/17 carbon air. The grip is bigger front to back, but not in side to side width. Feels different but very comfortable and repeatable 
Good showing by PSE


----------



## ontarget7

Got quite a few asking if I have any comparison to the new Hoyt’s. 

There are a couple areas I would say lean towards Hoyt and that would be:

1) less noise and feedback at the shot
2) overall balance in the hand

All other categories would go to the PSE Xpedite at this point. 

That Xpedite is a shooter. 

Will have to have more time with the Hoyts to elaborate more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adamsdjr

ontarget7 said:


> Got quite a few asking if I have any comparison to the new Hoyt’s.
> 
> There are a couple areas I would say lean towards Hoyt and that would be:
> 
> 1) less noise and feedback at the shot
> 2) overall balance in the hand
> 
> All other categories would go to the PSE Xpedite at this point.
> 
> That Xpedite is a shooter.
> 
> Will have to have more time with the Hoyts to elaborate more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane, I looked back through this thread but could not find how much you had to shim the Xpedite and what direction you had to move the cams. I set up 3 ECS bows last year and had to shim all of them, moving the cams in each case to the left. Thanks for a great review


----------



## tripleb2431

ontarget7 said:


> Got quite a few asking if I have any comparison to the new Hoyt’s.
> 
> There are a couple areas I would say lean towards Hoyt and that would be:
> 
> 1) less noise and feedback at the shot
> 2) overall balance in the hand
> 
> All other categories would go to the PSE Xpedite at this point.
> 
> That Xpedite is a shooter.
> 
> Will have to have more time with the Hoyts to elaborate more.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I Do like the idea of having yokes left on top axel. How did the 85% feel? Is it close to as great as the evolves 90% 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

Tagged seeing how mine is suppose to be here Monday


----------



## ontarget7

Well dropped back at 100 yards 
Wow !! Still impressing me 
Forgot my phone so couldn’t shoot any video clips



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlawless

kravguy said:


> I really wish they would lose the points poking out the risers and just do smooth lines. Looks like almost everyone is hopping on board with the riser cages too.


I agree on the points sticking out. I got ride of my Evolve 35 because of that and the bulky feel. 

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

I have had a lot of bows through my hands over the years but none quite like those that PSE has been producing with the Evolve cams. Just pick one that suits your liking and they surely will not disappoint. 
I am seeing a Carbon Stealth in the near future to go with my Evolve 35 and Xpedite. 

Highly recommend shooting one and dare to compare the draw cycle and speeds you get with any other cam on the market. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

ontarget7 said:


> I have had a lot of bows through my hands over the years but none quite like those that PSE has been producing with the Evolve cams. Just pick one that suits your liking and they surely will not disappoint.
> I am seeing a Carbon Stealth in the near future to go with my Evolve 35 and Xpedite.
> 
> Highly recommend shooting one and dare to compare the draw cycle and speeds you get with any other cam on the market.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt, they are nice.


----------



## 0nepin

I agree.cant wait for my Xpedite to show up .


ontarget7 said:


> I have had a lot of bows through my hands over the years but none quite like those that PSE has been producing with the Evolve cams. Just pick one that suits your liking and they surely will not disappoint.
> I am seeing a Carbon Stealth in the near future to go with my Evolve 35 and Xpedite.
> 
> Highly recommend shooting one and dare to compare the draw cycle and speeds you get with any other cam on the market.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X-file

I am very interested in an expedite. But just as interested in an evolve 35 with the fl mods. That could be the best of both worlds


Shane, appreciate all of the time and info you are giving to us.
Thanks for what you do for the rest of us junkies In the archery community


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad

Can someone that knows these cams tell me if the different let off mods change the speeds? Will the 65-75 mod be faster than the 80-90 mods? Also which is the faster bow the SE or the EC? The carbon bow looks to be a real winner.


----------



## jmpk

I lost 8 fps when I changed my LLO mods on my Xpedite to HLO mods. I'm getting 286 fps at 66# 27.5" draw and a 425 grain arrow. The bow was a pleasure to shoot before the change but after imo it's just insane how it shoots, holds and the speeds it produces.


----------



## ontarget7

Adamsdjr said:


> Shane, I looked back through this thread but could not find how much you had to shim the Xpedite and what direction you had to move the cams. I set up 3 ECS bows last year and had to shim all of them, moving the cams in each case to the left. Thanks for a great review


Will include that with my final write-up and link it on this thread 

[emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

These evolve cam bows tricky to tune? Is it expected to have to shim them to get it tuned?

This bow looks great, esp in charcoal


----------



## THE ELKMAN

sawtoothscream said:


> These evolve cam bows tricky to tune? Is it expected to have to shim them to get it tuned?
> 
> This bow looks great, esp in charcoal


Not tricky to tune at all if you have a press. For the most part you will shim to tune, but the up side is that shims don't stretch or creep. Your tune should hold once the limbs are shot in.


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

sawtoothscream said:


> These evolve cam bows tricky to tune? Is it expected to have to shim them to get it tuned?
> 
> This bow looks great, esp in charcoal


I've had to re-shim dang near every PSE I've owned.


----------



## Okie84

I had my Xpedite chronographed today to print off new sight tape. It is 70lbs with a 30 inch draw. I have the high let off mods set at 90%. Shooting a 408 gr goldtip velocity xt 300 it averaged 324 FPS. Very pleased.


----------



## Ingo

Okie84 said:


> I had my Xpedite chronographed today to print off new sight tape. It is 70lbs with a 30 inch draw. I have the high let off mods set at 90%. Shooting a 408 gr goldtip velocity xt 300 it averaged 324 FPS. Very pleased.


I pity your targets. Is this your 3D setup or hunting?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Okie84

Hunting, I just got rid of my Evolve 31 for this bow. Lol, I?m switching targets. My rhinoblock is too hard on high speed arrows. Any suggestions on brands would be appreciated. I?ve lost two inserts trying to pull them out and it?s breaking down the shafts. This was a problem with my Evolve too.


----------



## RavinHood

Okie84 said:


> Hunting, I just got rid of my Evolve 31 for this bow. Lol, I?m switching targets. My rhinoblock is too hard on high speed arrows. Any suggestions on brands would be appreciated. I?ve lost two inserts trying to pull them out and it?s breaking down the shafts. This was a problem with my Evolve too.


Field logic seems good. I ha to switch as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

Awesome !!! That where is should be with HL mods


Okie84 said:


> I had my Xpedite chronographed today to print off new sight tape. It is 70lbs with a 30 inch draw. I have the high let off mods set at 90%. Shooting a 408 gr goldtip velocity xt 300 it averaged 324 FPS. Very pleased.


----------



## Ingo

AXE6Hunter said:


> Field logic seems good. I ha to switch as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First world problems... Blah blah

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

I’m going to give a little more time before my final thoughts, but my initial take so far on the new Live Wire Strings, is all good. They may just be the best factory strings on the market. 
Unless your just looking for different colors, I’m seeing no need at all to switch them out. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Difference in speeds between HL mods and LL mods. 

This is if you were to just swap and let-off bar in the same position from one to another






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Here you can see the actual draw weight doesn’t really change and it’s strictly the draw force curve where the speed is gained




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strikern40016

That's impressive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

strikern40016 said:


> That's impressive!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s an impressive speed bow no doubt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Current specs with LL mods are crazy for the draw cycle










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cowdocdvm

Went out this morning in full cold gear with the Xpedite. Wore an arm sleeve on coat. No problems practicing last night and connected on a nice bear this morning. Brace height is a non factor at least for me. I do have a shorter DL at 27.5. And the draw cycle is crazy...you just have to try it to believe it


----------



## boonerbrad

ontarget7 said:


> Current specs with LL mods are crazy for the draw cycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that your personal bow?


----------



## ontarget7

Boonerbrad said:


> Is that your personal bow?


Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack

The Xpedite keeps tempting me. PSE has a winner, no doubt.


----------



## cowdocdvm

All shims aside....the evolve cam is for real.....lol!


----------



## 0nepin

This thread is making the wait time for my bow to show up extra hard .


----------



## jmpk

0nepin said:


> This thread is making the wait time for my bow to show up extra hard .



It will be worth the wait. I really like my Evolve 31 but it hasn't been in the woods with me since the Xpedite followed me home:smile:

I agree with Shane about the Livewire strings, after 500+ shots the strings still look new. Time will tell but it seems PSE has a winner with their new strings as well.


----------



## blakeman

Shane I see you are selling your Xpedite? What's your next bow?


----------



## ontarget7

blakeman said:


> Shane I see you are selling your Xpedite? What's your next bow?


Only reason I’m selling is I decided to go back to Carbon this year. 

I literally have currently 9 bows and going to try hard to get down to two 

Both may end up being Carbon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel79

Those Hoyt’s must be pretty sweet.


----------



## ontarget7

Diesel79 said:


> Those Hoyt’s must be pretty sweet.


I wouldn’t leave out the Carbon Stealth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel79

Ah, yes. Firgot about that one.


----------



## 0nepin

Let us know what you think about the carbon stealth after you play with one for a bit .i have shot the RX-1 a good bit and I like it a lot but not enough to buy .Im hoping at 3.2lb the stealth might make me want to own a carbon bow again


ontarget7 said:


> I wouldn’t leave out the Carbon Stealth
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

0nepin said:


> Let know what you think about the carbon stealth after you play with one for a bit .i have shot the RX-1 a good bit and I like it a lot but not enough to buy .Im hoping at 3.2lb the stealth might make me want to own a carbon bow again


Will probably be spending a fair amount of time with both this year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtecher82nd

ontarget7 said:


> Only reason I’m selling is I decided to go back to Carbon this year.
> 
> I literally have currently 9 bows and going to try hard to get down to two
> 
> Both may end up being Carbon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha! Your Funny!!


----------



## BucksnBass525

ontarget7 said:


> Current specs with LL mods are crazy for the draw cycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shane, are the FL (fast mods) faster yet than the LL (low-letoff) mods?


----------



## drw679

Not sure if I missed it but your draw is 28.75 I assume measured. Is this at the 28.5 stock setting on the bow? I guess I am asking how the PSE's run as far as stated draw length to actual measured draw length. 1/4 longish? I appreciate the info Shane and great work!


----------



## ontarget7

drw679 said:


> Not sure if I missed it but your draw is 28.75 I assume measured. Is this at the 28.5 stock setting on the bow? I guess I am asking how the PSE's run as far as stated draw length to actual measured draw length. 1/4 longish? I appreciate the info Shane and great work!


That 28.75 true measured draw is in the 29” setting C slot with the let-off bar moved all the way forward. It would be spot on 29” if the let-off bar was all the way back




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

BucksnBass525 said:


> Shane, are the FL (fast mods) faster yet than the LL (low-letoff) mods?


Haven’t messed with the FL mods but they will be even a little faster yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinner2

May of missed it in this thread but curious how the draw length is with the high letoff mods? Does the draw length run long long with them?


----------



## ontarget7

skinner2 said:


> May of missed it in this thread but curious how the draw length is with the high letoff mods? Does the draw length run long long with them?


No, holds true to just under if you slide the let-off bar in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drw679

Thank you for the great info!


----------



## apexpraedator

ontarget7 said:


> Current specs with LL mods are crazy for the draw cycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this program you're using on smartphone please?

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## johnno

Archery Pal...


----------



## apexpraedator

Thanks!

Envoyé de mon E5823 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Your welcome guys [emoji1360]

Been asked several times now what Carbon I’m going with. 

Just put a Carbon Stealth SE in Black on order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

Sweet can’t wait for the full review.its on my radar but I’m waiting to shoot one first .


ontarget7 said:


> Your welcome guys [emoji1360]
> 
> Been asked several times now what Carbon I’m going with.
> 
> Just put a Carbon Stealth SE in Black on order
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zman1

after reading this, now I am really torn. I was all set to buy a Hoyt pro defiant turbo know not so sure what to do.


----------



## rmscustom

zman1 said:


> after reading this, now I am really torn. I was all set to buy a Hoyt pro defiant turbo know not so sure what to do.


Ive shot the pro defiant turbo since March and recently picked up a expedite for fun and to play with this winter after season. After shooting the expedite I'm having a hard time not setting it up for the rest of my hunting season and using it. It's a shooter for sure and smoking fast, about 16fps faster than the turbo.


----------



## ontarget7

The last couple years that Evolve cam just keeps winning me over. So much that I’m going to run all PSE’s this year. 
1) Carbon Stealth - on order for Hunting rig
2) Xpedite I will need to order at 60# for 3D / Hunting
3) Perform X - need to order for indoor and Fita shoots.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

zman1 said:


> after reading this, now I am really torn. I was all set to buy a Hoyt pro defiant turbo know not so sure what to do.


Well then he succeeded...


----------



## robertsonr

Ttt
Did ontarget7 ever do a final review or YouTube video??
This bow is somethin else!!!


----------



## Killratio

Looks like a solid bow for 2018 and I might have to add one!


----------



## robertsonr

Ttt


----------



## rmscustom

In for the final review. Curious as to where you’re running the arrow in relation to the berger hole?


----------



## psychobaby111

How many more weeks before we start seeing the carbon stealth in shops


----------



## bigbucks170

I will be keeping an eye out for an Ontarget7 Stealth tuning thread ...I hope to order one soon


----------



## BucksnBass525

Stealth has me excited too.......


----------



## robertsonr

Ttt


----------



## sidex

Tag


----------



## whack n stack

psychobaby111 said:


> How many more weeks before we start seeing the carbon stealth in shops


They should be in shops at any time. My local shop has one in stock as of this week.


----------



## ontarget7

rmscustom said:


> In for the final review. Curious as to where you’re running the arrow in relation to the berger hole?


Dead center

I have had quite a few ask if the Xpedite is worth the upgrade over the Evolve 31 or 35, which I owned both bows.

I’m going to have to say, absolutely. The 31 and 35 will have less feedback on the shot but the Xpedite just holds so well with even less effort for the archer to stay on target. On top of that you have the extra performance, all while still maintaining a great draw cycle. 

I’m waiting for my black one to come in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ColoradoHunter

psychobaby111 said:


> How many more weeks before we start seeing the carbon stealth in shops


Any dealer that ordered a preview pack had them back in October. I received our first two a month ago.


----------



## BucksnBass525

ontarget7 said:


> Dead center
> 
> I have had quite a few ask if the Xpedite is worth the upgrade over the Evolve 31 or 35, which I owned both bows.
> 
> I’m going to have to say, absolutely. The 31 and 35 will have less feedback on the shot but the Xpedite just holds so well with even less effort for the archer to stay on target. On top of that you have the extra performance, all while still maintaining a great draw cycle.
> 
> I’m waiting for my black one to come in.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am tempted, especially since mine would be strictly a hunting bow.


----------



## ontarget7

BucksnBass525 said:


> I am tempted, especially since mine would be strictly a hunting bow.


If I was to pick just one hunting bow it would probably be the Stealth. For packing in and hiking the backcountry the Carbon and it’s attributes would win out for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

ontarget7 said:


> If I was to pick just one hunting bow it would probably be the Stealth. For packing in and hiking the backcountry the Carbon and it’s attributes would win out for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about for a guy with only a couple hundred yards to walk from camp to the treestand?


----------



## THE ELKMAN

BucksnBass525 said:


> How about for a guy with only a couple hundred yards to walk from camp to the treestand?


Either add a BUNCH of weight or get an aluminum with some ATA. You would love the new Hyperforce or Double XL, or the Evolve


----------



## BucksnBass525

THE ELKMAN said:


> Either add a BUNCH of weight or get an aluminum with some ATA. You would love the new Hyperforce or Double XL, or the Evolve


I already own an Evolve 35, and I will hunt with the Evolve Series Cam again this year without question.
I was just curious if the light weight of the Stealth was the main reason driving his "hunting bow" decision.
I have had Hoyts in the past and liked them pretty well especially the Carbon Spyder, but in all honesty they aren't even on my short list for 2018.
My short list is all PSE this year-LOL.


----------



## THE ELKMAN

BucksnBass525 said:


> I already own an Evolve 35, and I will hunt with the Evolve Series Cam again this year without question.
> I was just curious if the light weight of the Stealth was the main reason driving his "hunting bow" decision.
> I have had Hoyts in the past and liked them pretty well especially the Carbon Spyder, but in all honesty they aren't even on my short list for 2018.
> My short list is all PSE this year-LOL.


You have your bow. FAAAR better product than the Stealth.


----------



## BucksnBass525

THE ELKMAN said:


> You have your bow. FAAAR better product than the Stealth.


Have not shot the Stealth, but am hearing quite the contrary. Might be the best Carbon Bow ever produced.
I guess we will see once they start hitting the shops........


----------



## Fourfingers

I was really liking the evolve 31 but sounds like I need to go shot the xpedite and see like it better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

You haven’t even shot the stealth .


THE ELKMAN said:


> You have your bow. FAAAR better product than the Stealth.


----------



## 0nepin

That what I’m hearing from my hoyt shooting buddies .I trust the guys enough to spend $1500 without even holding the bow yet .


BucksnBass525 said:


> Have not shot the Stealth, but am hearing quite the contrary. Might be the best Carbon Bow ever produced.
> I guess we will see once they start hitting the shops........


----------



## Kris87

0nepin said:


> That what I’m hearing from my hoyt shooting buddies .I trust the guys enough to spend $1500 without even holding the bow yet .


I've had every carbon Hoyt has made with the exception of the Carbon Defiant because I hated the cams. The CA34 and now the Stealth are nicer in all regards with maybe the exception of vibration than any Hoyt I've owned. I get to shoot almost everything....PSE is what I own now.


----------



## Bullhound

Kris87 said:


> I've had every carbon Hoyt has made with the exception of the Carbon Defiant because I hated the cams. The CA34 and now the Stealth are nicer in all regards with maybe the exception of vibration than any Hoyt I've owned. I get to shoot almost everything....PSE is what I own now.


boy, I've not owned a carbon PSE but may have to try one!


----------



## fountain

I'm looking to shoot an xpedite. The more I hear about them, the more curious I am. I have a ca34 now and it's a fine bow. Honestly, I don't believe I shoot it as well as I did my previous hoyts (shot hoyt since 2013). 
I'm leery of the short brace on the xpedite. I'm scared it will show itself on a weak or awkward shot. Seeing several show up in the classifieds already is a bit of a red flag in my suspicions. 
I really would like to try one with both modules. I would also like to try the low let off mods on my current bow. I have a feeling that more holding weight on the ca34 would make it hold even better on target and yield a "stronger" shot. The only trouble is that the mods aren't readily available yet.


----------



## ColoradoHunter

fountain said:


> I'm looking to shoot an xpedite. The more I hear about them, the more curious I am. I have a ca34 now and it's a fine bow. Honestly, I don't believe I shoot it as well as I did my previous hoyts (shot hoyt since 2013).
> I'm leery of the short brace on the xpedite. I'm scared it will show itself on a weak or awkward shot. Seeing several show up in the classifieds already is a bit of a red flag in my suspicions.
> I really would like to try one with both modules. I would also like to try the low let off mods on my current bow. I have a feeling that more holding weight on the ca34 would make it hold even better on target and yield a "stronger" shot. The only trouble is that the mods aren't readily available yet.


The mods are readily available. I have all of them in the shop and ready to ship.


----------



## fountain

Thanks Colorado hunter. 
I guess what I should have said was, that I can't find any local to me. I was hoping to try a set and see how they feel. 
Thanks for the heads up, I may have to order a set later on if I can't find any


----------



## rmscustom

fountain said:


> I'm looking to shoot an xpedite. The more I hear about them, the more curious I am. I have a ca34 now and it's a fine bow. Honestly, I don't believe I shoot it as well as I did my previous hoyts (shot hoyt since 2013).
> I'm leery of the short brace on the xpedite. I'm scared it will show itself on a weak or awkward shot. Seeing several show up in the classifieds already is a bit of a red flag in my suspicions.
> I really would like to try one with both modules. I would also like to try the low let off mods on my current bow. I have a feeling that more holding weight on the ca34 would make it hold even better on target and yield a "stronger" shot. The only trouble is that the mods aren't readily available yet.


Had the same concerns about the brace height but I grabbed one out of the classifieds anyways. I see no weakness in it. Really a great Bow. Blows my pro defiant turbo out of the water in every aspect other than hand felt vibration and a small jump forward which is a non factor to me. Can’t wait to spend some more time with it and really get it dialed. FYI fl mods in mine but will be trying the ll mods or maybe even the hl mods that will come with the evolve 35 I’m gonna test drive this winter.


----------



## ontarget7

rmscustom said:


> Had the same concerns about the brace height but I grabbed one out of the classifieds anyways. I see no weakness in it. Really a great Bow. Blows my pro defiant turbo out of the water in every aspect other than hand felt vibration and a small jump forward which is a non factor to me. Can’t wait to spend some more time with it and really get it dialed. FYI fl mods in mine but will be trying the ll mods or maybe even the hl mods that will come with the evolve 35 I’m gonna test drive this winter.


Very nice [emoji1360]

It really is a very stable holding bow with great speeds for the draw cycle and extremely forgiving, even at the 5 1/4” brace. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeman

How efficient is the xpedite with HL mod at short draw 25.5"? and heavier arrow 450 gr arrow?


----------



## alligood729

blakeman said:


> How efficient is the xpedite with HL mod at short draw 25.5"? and heavier arrow 450 gr arrow?


Blakeman, mine is set at 65lbs, 28" draw and shooting a 435gr arrow. 285ps.....90%letoff I know that's not exactly what you were looking for, but ontarget's review of the expedite pushed me to order one to hunt with. I picked it over the stealth strictly due to the speed. Short BH bows don't bother me at all, of course taking into consideration I don't or haven't yet hunted out west where it gets colder than GA, but it shoots and holds like a dream.


----------



## psychobaby111

Thinking of a 50#der. I was wanting to know what they are coming in at as far as draw weight.


----------



## Deadeye1205

THE ELKMAN said:


> You have your bow. FAAAR better product than the Stealth.


You’re completely clueless bud. I️ love the RX-1. And I️ love the stealth. If the stealth had the grip and camo options of the RX-1... it would be an absolute no brainer. The monocoque design is fantastic, the evolve cams are fantastic, and it’s quiet. A properly good bow. And it’s actually light. The RX-1 isn’t light by any stretch of the imagination. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

blakeman said:


> How efficient is the xpedite with HL mod at short draw 25.5"? and heavier arrow 450 gr arrow?


Have not messed with anything at 25.5” draw yet but I’m going to take a stab that you will be in that lower end of the spectrum at a 350 ish IBO equivalent speed range. 

What draw weight ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeman

draw weight of 55lbs, Thanks Shane!!!


----------



## ontarget7

blakeman said:


> draw weight of 55lbs, Thanks Shane!!!


I’m going to say with your specs, around 230 - 235 range


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THE ELKMAN

0nepin said:


> You haven’t even shot the stealth .


You are wrong, as usual. I can't wait till you get your "$1,500" brick in your hands. We will see how long you keep it...


----------



## THE ELKMAN

Deadeye1205 said:


> You’re completely clueless bud. I️ love the RX-1. And I️ love the stealth. If the stealth had the grip and camo options of the RX-1... it would be an absolute no brainer. The monocoque design is fantastic, the evolve cams are fantastic, and it’s quiet. A properly good bow. And it’s actually light. The RX-1 isn’t light by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you would buy a bow based on Camo options you are VERY easy to ignore in any conversation of consequence... JS


----------



## tripleb2431

THE ELKMAN said:


> If you would buy a bow based on Camo options you are VERY easy to ignore in any conversation of consequence... JS


What's wrong with buying a bow based on it's finish? There's not a manufacturer out there right now that's producing junk. Every manufacturing out right now has some amazing bows to choose from. So what's wrong with going with the one that has the finish you like better? 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

elkman, you would be surprised at how many buy based on looks alone


----------



## Ingo

fountain said:


> elkman, you would be surprised at how many buy based on looks alone


95% of archery is how badness your bow looks... fact! 

When I see someone with all Kuiu head to toe and their matching Hoyt carbon bow I think,"Dang, that guy is probably an amazing hunter. I wonder what channel I can see his hunting show on."







Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinsonk

Ingo said:


> When I see someone with all Kuiu head to toe and their matching Hoyt carbon bow I think,"Dang, that guy is probably an amazing hunter. I wonder what channel I can see his hunting show on."



Damn sir, you just made coffee come out of my nose and it stained my Kryptek pajamas.


----------



## tripleb2431

Ingo said:


> 95% of archery is how badness your bow looks... fact!
> 
> When I see someone with all Kuiu head to toe and their matching Hoyt carbon bow I think,"Dang, that guy is probably an amazing hunter. I wonder what channel I can see his hunting show on."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Again if someone bought a 9” brace height bow that's 87” ATA that was shooting 150fps that weight 12 lb in sound like a 12 gauge shotgun going off on the shot just because they like the looks of it. Then maybe it would sound ridiculous. But again every manufacturer out there is making some amazing bows. There's not one company out there that's making junk. So it's not like you going with one based on looks means your buying in inferior product. So again I ask what is wrong with somebody choosing a bow based on they like the way it looks. Or they like to finish option it comes with? I've always hated the looks of Mathews Bows. You couldn't pay me to own one of the older Matthew they we're uglier than sin. Now I'm sure they were great Shooters and great bows. But I didn't like him cuz they're ugly. Lucky for me Hoyt, bear,PSE, bowtech, Athens, obsession and many other bow companies had amazing bows that were not ugly. So I went with one of them. Now ever since the Halon Mathews Bows have started looking a little better. Nothing wrong with buying a bow based on looks. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo

wilkinsonk said:


> Damn sir, you just made coffee come out of my nose and it stained my Kryptek pajamas.


In all seriousness I think,"Dang, I wish my Ol'Lady let me spend that kinda money on my hunting kit." 

Cause all my hunting friends have WAY more money wrapped up than I do. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinsonk

Ingo said:


> In all seriousness I think,"Dang, I wish my Ol'Lady let me spend that kinda money on my hunting kit."
> 
> Cause all my hunting friends have WAY more money wrapped up than I do.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Looking the part is half the battle. Just witness the shooting jersey explosion at any tournament, you'd think every archery manufacturer was sponsoring way down into the flights.


----------



## BucksnBass525

Thread is officially derailed LOL.

Back on topic bump............................................ XPEDITE


----------



## Ingo

wilkinsonk said:


> Looking the part is half the battle. Just witness the shooting jersey explosion at any tournament, you'd think every archery manufacturer was sponsoring way down into the flights.


I thought about having a Filibertos (dirty fast-food Mexican place) shooting jersey made with Mt. Dew and Snickers patches on it. 

I get funny looks from the PSE rep when I wear a PSE hat and T-shirt. Like,"Who the &@*! are you?" 






Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deadeye1205

THE ELKMAN said:


> If you would buy a bow based on Camo options you are VERY easy to ignore in any conversation of consequence... JS


A lot of people like the bow to look good. And obviously not considering you singled out my post. I️ swear I’ve never seen someone who makes brand loyal people look worse...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## offsmith0322

I shot this bow and really liked everything about it except for the weight. The bow felt really heavy to me compared to the feeling of the other bows I shot. I believe the Expedite was heavier than the rest but not but a huge margin but it felt far heavier. The speed on this bow was stupid tho, came out like a rocket.


----------



## Ingo

offsmith0322 said:


> I shot this bow and really liked everything about it except for the weight. The bow felt really heavy to me compared to the feeling of the other bows I shot. I believe the Expedite was heavier than the rest but not but a huge margin but it felt far heavier. The speed on this bow was stupid tho, came out like a rocket.


I agree. That's the first thing I said when I felt it. 

The "heaviness" I think comes from how it's so top-heavy. For me I think that'd mean I just run a higher proportion of weight on the back-bar than I normally do. If I was setting up strictly for hunting I might ONLY put weight on the bottom/side and not have a front stabilizer. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kstigall

wilkinsonk said:


> Damn sir, you just made coffee come out of my nose and it stained my Kryptek pajamas.




Don't 'ya just hate that?!?! 

That's why I wear matching man diapers when I'm prancing about, I mean hunting, in my full dress camo!


----------



## Ryjax

BucksnBass525 said:


> Thread is officially derailed LOL.
> 
> Back on topic bump............................................ XPEDITE


He has that effect lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertsonr

Ttt


----------



## valerio024

How’s the vibration and hand shock when shooting the 90% mod?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherb1

check out Better Outdoors review on the Xpedite on youtube, I just saw it. How is the draw cycle compared to the Inertia for you that have tried one?


----------



## bowcrete

valerio024 said:


> How’s the vibration and hand shock when shooting the 90% mod?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I shot it with the high let off mods,it was pretty vibe/ vibration free imo


----------



## RavinHood

valerio024 said:


> How’s the vibration and hand shock when shooting the 90% mod?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I noticed more hand shock in the higher let off mods for the lower let off mods but that’s just me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

https://youtu.be/FEDAd8j4eVw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## auwood74

Great vid review!!


----------



## newbowthunder

Great review

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter11

Larry brown said:


> That’s basically what I am looking for. It’s just more for curiosity. I know a 500 grain arrow will be more efficient than 350 grain in a hunting situations. But a 1000 grain will be more efficient but with diminished returns because it will be slower than what most will deem acceptable. And this is more opinion other than a heavier arrow will be more efficient regardless of what the online calculator says.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure about efficiency but I did read one time that 7 grains per lb. is the best combination of speed and kinetic energy. I have found that to be true for me but it's purely coincidental that it figures out that way due to the arrow and bow poundage combination I like to use.


----------



## IDABOW

That’s great Axe 6! Just ordered a lefty. Now the wait.


----------



## RavinHood

IDABOW said:


> That’s great Axe 6! Just ordered a lefty. Now the wait.


I’m waiting for mine to arrive as well. PSE Camo still has a lot left to be desired. Wasn’t really happy I’ll post pictures of a Camo one tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull

that was a good video, nice to see heavier arrows tested, that was pretty dang good speed!


----------



## ontarget7

Nice to have a Xpedite back. My all black one just came in and more than likely my hunting setup this year. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enewman

ontarget7 said:


> Nice to have a Xpedite back. My all black one just came in and more than likely my hunting setup this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great Shane. I have one on order my self. Actually your post is what pushed me over the edge on getting it


----------



## rmscustom

Question. Who actually backs their limb bolts out the recommended turns before pressing a PSE???


----------



## ontarget7

enewman said:


> Looks great Shane. I have one on order my self. Actually your post is what pushed me over the edge on getting it


Thanks

I’m sure you will enjoy this one [emoji1360]
A great draw cycle, fast and fun to shoot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeman

Shane how does the xpedite's draw cycle compares to the epix draw cycle? being you have shot both.


----------



## BucksnBass525

The Xpedite is probably going to cost me some money this year LOL.


----------



## boonerbrad

Shane let us all know what rest you use and what you put on the shelf to quiet down a Virtus if that is what you go with. Mine is loud slapping the shelf. Also i have an issue with a 5 arrow Tightspot sitting too far back past the string because of the short brace height. Going to have to do some machine work on my bracket and sight to get it further forward.


----------



## ontarget7

blakeman said:


> Shane how does the xpedite's draw cycle compares to the epix draw cycle? being you have shot both.


Nicer draw cycle fore sure. A lot more adjustable and a bigger valley with the extra speed to boot



Boonerbrad said:


> Shane let us all know what rest you use and what you put on the shelf to quiet down a Virtus if that is what you go with. Mine is loud slapping the shelf. Also i have an issue with a 5 arrow Tightspot sitting too far back past the string because of the short brace height. Going to have to do some machine work on my bracket and sight to get it further forward.


I don’t set any of the Virtus or HDX’s up like that. I set them so while in the down position they do not touch the shelf. 
Flip the bracket 180* and it will sit in away from you more



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad

Shane the bracket can only be installed with the "leg" up or down. It will not work flipped 180. I talked to them about milling a bracket that could be flipped 180 but they have not had anyone else ask about it. No surprise as i have used them since they were released and never had this issue. The short brace causes the problem.


----------



## ontarget7

Boonerbrad said:


> Shane the bracket can only be installed with the "leg" up or down. It will not work flipped 180. I talked to them about milling a bracket that could be flipped 180 but they have not had anyone else ask about it. No surprise as i have used them since they were released and never had this issue. The short brace causes the problem.


Here is the standard way that I use 
Maybe it’s your sight but I don’t have an issue with the HHA King Pin TE









Or I know guys that like them more forward and flip everything 180*










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnno

Smoking bow Shane...looks great in black.....now do a full review....please !!


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> Here is the standard way that I use
> Maybe it’s your sight but I don’t have an issue with the HHA King Pin TE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I know guys that like them more forward and flip everything 180*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting quiver placement, is it noticeable in feel? Too bad for me it would be full of crap pretty quick, but interesting concept


----------



## ontarget7

roosiebull said:


> Interesting quiver placement, is it noticeable in feel? Too bad for me it would be full of crap pretty quick, but interesting concept


Which way ? 

Assuming your referring to upside down ?
I have never ran my personal stuff like this so really don’t have much feedback. Haven’t had a need with my setups as the standard way works just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

johnno said:


> Smoking bow Shane...looks great in black.....now do a full review....please !!


Have a product I’m currently testing so it may be tough to get a full complete review done. It may not be till after the ATA show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeman

ontarget7 said:


> Nicer draw cycle fore sure. A lot more adjustable and a bigger valley with the extra speed to boot
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t set any of the Virtus or HDX’s up like that. I set them so while in the down position they do not touch the shelf.
> Flip the bracket 180* and it will sit in away from you more
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So Shane you would say then the Xpedites draw is smoother for sure than the Epix (B.M.32)
Thanks!!


----------



## ontarget7

blakeman said:


> So Shane you would say then the Xpedites draw is smoother for sure than the Epix (B.M.32)
> Thanks!!


From a speed to performance factor with more valley, absolutely 

Draw cycle is subjective to one that becomes accustom to a certain thing. I will say it is tough to beat the ease of draw to performance on the Evolve cams. Have not felt another cam system that is in its league for those things. 

Now you can go draw a single cam bow with an IBO speed of 320 and it will be easier and probably feel smoother. All depends on what your looking for. If they had a factor rating system for draw cycle to performance I’m quite sure these would be on top of the list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blakeman

Merry Christmas Shane!! Thank you for all the great things you do here on A.T.


----------



## boonerbrad

Shane the biggest difference from yours to mine is i have a 5 arrow so it is a good bit wider. My sight is an Axcel with three positions and i have it in the center position so it does not have the sight out in front of the limbs. I will be doing some work to my sight bracket to move the quiver bracket forward about 2". Going to drill and tap the bracket for another set of holes that i can mount the quiver to. A bit of a challenge to get your sight and quiver in such a compact area.


----------



## BucksnBass525

The Xpedite keeps calling my name.......


----------



## ontarget7

The performance of this bow has led me to go with a 60# model but looks like it will peak out for me and my specs about 64-65#, which is perfect. It is forgiving enough for me it will be my do all 3D, hunting, cold weather hunts etc. Even at 65# it’s putting out just shy of 90 ft lb of KE with my specs. So easy to draw and you can hold forever at full draw. Then for whatever reason I am finding this bow fits me best at 1/2” longer than what I normally shoot. I’m usually running 28-28.5” draw on most bows but 29” on the Xpedite. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

ontarget7 said:


> The performance of this bow has led me to go with a 60# model but looks like it will peak out for me and my specs about 64-65#, which is perfect. It is forgiving enough for me it will be my do all 3D, hunting, cold weather hunts etc. Even at 65# it’s putting out just shy of 90 ft lb of KE with my specs. So easy to draw and you can hold forever at full draw. Then for whatever reason I am finding this bow fits me best at 1/2” longer than what I normally shoot. I’m usually running 28-28.5” draw on most bows but 29” on the Xpedite.
> 
> The specs are what keeps me coming back.
> My hunting set-up would be 29 / 60# / 400gr. / 301FPS / 80+lbs KE!!!! All that w/ 90% let-off.
> Amazing.


----------



## roosiebull

ontarget7 said:


> Which way ?
> 
> Assuming your referring to upside down ?
> I have never ran my personal stuff like this so really don’t have much feedback. Haven’t had a need with my setups as the standard way works just fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Roger that, that is what I was referring to.


----------



## ontarget7

blakeman said:


> Merry Christmas Shane!! Thank you for all the great things you do here on A.T.


Not a problem 

Merry Christmas, Blake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Well cams set as is, straight from the factory, with some minor cam synch tweaks and the Xpedite looks like it will tune up exceptionally fast as is. 

Doesn’t get much better entry to start fine tuning from. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GIL67

Has anyone hunted with one yet? What's the brace height like from awkward angles? I'm 27 inch draw so if you longer draw guys are ok I should be fine


----------



## redman

Useing my drive with quiver up side down for a few years works great
View attachment 6340709
View attachment 6340711


----------



## RavinHood

GIL67 said:


> Has anyone hunted with one yet? What's the brace height like from awkward angles? I'm 27 inch draw so if you longer draw guys are ok I should be fine


I took one out to shoot in a tree stand it isn’t as bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

ontarget7 said:


> Well cams set as is, straight from the factory, with some minor cam synch tweaks and the Xpedite looks like it will tune up exceptionally fast as is.
> 
> Doesn’t get much better entry to start fine tuning from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mentioned something I have done as well. I normally shooting a 27.5”-28” but on this Xpedite I’ll be shooting 28.5” not real significant but it’s enough I’m still pulling 70# I was going to order 80# but my rep told me the limbs have not yet been tested and need to be 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakep567

I dont know if the evolve 31 is along the same lines but i matched draw lengths from my rival to evolve 31 and the evolve feels long thinking about going to 28.5 on it and maybe 85 let off...the evolve is my hunting rig so if its a quarter inch shorter probably would be good...what do you think?


----------



## ontarget7

AXE6Hunter said:


> You mentioned something I have done as well. I normally shooting a 27.5”-28” but on this Xpedite I’ll be shooting 28.5” not real significant but it’s enough I’m still pulling 70# I was going to order 80# but my rep told me the limbs have not yet been tested and need to be
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, no 80# limbs and will hold onto my 87# Invasion until they offer it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

You mean Evolve draw feels short ? 
They all fit me a touch short except the target rig, Perform X 3D I’m shooting it at 28”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

What I’ve been doing with my personal ones is running the letoff bar all the way in. This shortens draw length but I then pre load the limbs a little to gain a little draw length raising peak poundage a little. In the C 29” draw setting I’m drawing technically 28.75”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jakep567

The evolve 31 feels long at 80% let off and matched perfect on a draw board would it hurt to switch it down to 28.5?


----------



## johnno

ontarget7 said:


> but I then pre load the limbs a little to gain a little draw length raising peak poundage a little


Does this means you reduce the A to A?


----------



## ontarget7

jakep567 said:


> The evolve 31 feels long at 80% let off and matched perfect on a draw board would it hurt to switch it down to 28.5?


You would have to make that call


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

johnno said:


> Does this means you reduce the A to A?


Spot on 33”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Current specs on this one



























4 different nock locations with bareshaft 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo

ontarget7 said:


> Current specs on this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 different nock locations with bareshaft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you'd be getting ~364 IBO with the FL mods, you think? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Ingo said:


> So you'd be getting ~364 IBO with the FL mods, you think?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yes, sir
The ones on it currently are the HL mods


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel79

How is the draw cycle with the FL vs the HL? Is there any valley at all with the FL? I want one of these in 60lbs or an Evolve 35


----------



## Scottie/PA

Diesel79 said:


> How is the draw cycle with the FL vs the HL? Is there any valley at all with the FL? I want one of these in 60lbs or an Evolve 35


Small valley with the FL mods but it is still there. I enjoy shooting the Xpedite more with the HL mods but it's nice to have options. It's hard to find a pure speed bow that is this enjoyable to shoot, but this one sure is.


----------



## Diesel79

Sweet. Thanks!


----------



## RavinHood

Diesel79 said:


> How is the draw cycle with the FL vs the HL? Is there any valley at all with the FL? I want one of these in 60lbs or an Evolve 35


I’ve had the bow with all three mods. Find you style of shooting. I tend to slack when there is no pressure. Need more holding weight. The fast low let off mods are perfect. Lots of holding weight and very short valley. The regular LLO mods aren’t as bad either they are pretty sweet the HL is when you really have to push the bow to let down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

Those are some good numbers!!!!!


----------



## KurtVL

I love the FL mods having never shot the evolve cam without the FL mods I can’t imagine it getting better


----------



## sapper1

This may have already been answered, but which mods does the Expedite ship with standard?


----------



## ontarget7

sapper1 said:


> This may have already been answered, but which mods does the Expedite ship with standard?


HL mods 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Scottie/PA said:


> Small valley with the FL mods but it is still there. I enjoy shooting the Xpedite more with the HL mods but it's nice to have options. It's hard to find a pure speed bow that is this enjoyable to shoot, but this one sure is.


Agreed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad

sapper1 said:


> This may have already been answered, but which mods does the Expedite ship with standard?


First ones released came with FL mods.


----------



## fordnut

Hey Shane
I shots a Hoyt CST at 26.5 dL & 70 lbs. 505gr Fmj Shoots 253fps. What FPS could I expect with Expedite? Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

fordnut said:


> Hey Shane
> I shots a Hoyt CST at 26.5 dL & 70 lbs. 505gr Fmj Shoots 253fps. What FPS could I expect with Expedite? Thx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m going to take a stab at it, about 255 ish on the HL mods due to draw length and arrow weight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordnut

Ok thx. Thought it would be a little more with a 345 ibo on Hoyt. Thx again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

fordnut said:


> Ok thx. Thought it would be a little more with a 345 ibo on Hoyt. Thx again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rotating mods with that draw length and arrow weight I don’t think so but could be off on my guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

fordnut said:


> Ok thx. Thought it would be a little more with a 345 ibo on Hoyt. Thx again
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Can’t give you #s on your dl and arrow weight but since I’ve owned almost every turbo ever made I can tell you they’re not even close to expedite in speed... Heck my evolve 35 is almost shooting the same speed as my pro defiant turbo.


----------



## RavinHood

rmscustom said:


> Can’t give you #s on your dl and arrow weight but since I’ve owned almost every turbo ever made I can tell you they’re not even close to expedite in speed... Heck my evolve 35 is almost shooting the same speed as my pro defiant turbo.


I agree as well too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COArrow

ontarget7 said:


> Rotating mods with that draw length and arrow weight I don’t think so but could be off on my guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am guessing you are spot on.


----------



## fordnut

So does rotating mods make the bow less efficient at shorter draw lengths?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter11

WOW!!!! (311.5) (311.5) (388) divided by 450,240 = 83.61lbs. of KE!!!!!
Overkill maybe but that's impressive for that poundage and draw length.


----------



## ontarget7

fordnut said:


> So does rotating mods make the bow less efficient at shorter draw lengths?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Any time a cam is not gaining it’s full rotation there is a good chance you are loosing some efficiency. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordnut

I guess bottom line is I won’t be gaining practically nothing in speed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

fordnut said:


> I guess bottom line is I won’t be gaining practically nothing in speed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A way better draw cycle
A little more speed for a way better valley
More adjustable with different performance mods and a let-off bar with a wider range of let-off options. 

I’m not 100% done with my personal 
I will run some actual efficiency numbers at your draw length and arrow weight over IBO. Let you know what I get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordnut

Thx so much. Looking forward to it. This bow has my attention 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

fordnut said:


> Hey Shane
> I shots a Hoyt CST at 26.5 dL & 70 lbs. 505gr Fmj Shoots 253fps. What FPS could I expect with Expedite? Thx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://youtu.be/FEDAd8j4eVw

I’ll do a test tomorrow with your draw length on both the high let off and speed fast let off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordnut

Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

fordnut said:


> Thx so much. Looking forward to it. This bow has my attention
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s the best speed bow I have owned to date. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordnut

With my short draw of 26.5 Iam always looking for a bow to push my heavy arrows a little faster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

fordnut said:


> With my short draw of 26.5 Iam always looking for a bow to push my heavy arrows a little faster
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

fordnut said:


> Thx so much. Looking forward to it. This bow has my attention
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was definitely way conservative in my initial guess at your draw length and arrow weight over IBO. They are maintaining efficiency quite well on the Xpedite 

Here is about the same comparison over IBO specs at 477 gr and 64# as yours at 70#’s

This would more than likely put you in the low 260’s with your specs. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordnut

Thx Shane. That would be almost a 10 FPS increase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

fordnut said:


> Thx Shane. That would be almost a 10 FPS increase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[emoji1360]
And the other improvements I mentioned before. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordnut

Yes Iam going to be all over this bow. Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtVL

fordnut said:


> Thx Shane. That would be almost a 10 FPS increase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that before slapping on FL mods ?

FL should be another 8-10 FPS


----------



## boonerbrad

FL mods are the only way to go to me on this cam system. Plenty of valley at 70 and 75% let off. And the speed gain is pretty amazing.


----------



## fordnut

Iam going to find a shop after 1st of year & shoot the expedite. I have really liked my Hoyt CST. Had it for 4 years. It’s just not a bow you want to shoot for more than 30min each practice session. Practically no valley


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

Watching closely............................


----------



## boonerbrad

fordnut said:


> Iam going to find a shop after 1st of year & shoot the expedite. I have really liked my Hoyt CST. Had it for 4 years. It’s just not a bow you want to shoot for more than 30min each practice session. Practically no valley
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can adjust the valley in one of three settings on the xpedite cam system with simply a torx wrench. I would suggest finding out which setting you like best before tuning it though.


----------



## fordnut

Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gjs4

Just hoping the grip is smaller again-love the draw on ny evolve but the grip is ridiculously big compared to my decree. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

fordnut said:


> Thx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordnut

Talked to a pro shop in Raleigh NC today. He’s a pse dealer. He said he wasn’t much on speed bows. The rep told him to shoot a few arrows thru it. He ordered him one for himself


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad

fordnut said:


> Talked to a pro shop in Raleigh NC today. He’s a pse dealer. He said he wasn’t much on speed bows. The rep told him to shoot a few arrows thru it. He ordered him one for himself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not surprising to me at all. Just need a guy to shoot one and see for them self. Just hard to tell someone a 5 1/4" brace bow is that smooth and shootable at the same time. I didn't buy the hype either until i shot one. And i love speed. AT 360 fps ibo and some doing better than that it just goes against conventional wisdom in the archery world.


----------



## RavinHood

fordnut said:


> Talked to a pro shop in Raleigh NC today. He’s a pse dealer. He said he wasn’t much on speed bows. The rep told him to shoot a few arrows thru it. He ordered him one for himself
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those numbers were for you. I hope you like it. I have one on the way for me actually two. I shouldn’t have bought two so I’ll be selling one as I think I’m going to stick with my evolve 35 for target and then just one Xpedite for hunting g



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordnut

Thank you very much. Numbers were very helpful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

AXE6Hunter said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Curious if those specs were dead on at 70# or maxed out limbs at 71-72#. ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Also what mods since there is a 10 fps net difference in IBO equivalent speeds calcs between the two ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IDABOW

That’s pretty good speed. My dream season omen (6.5” brace) shot 455 grns, 72 lbs, 70 % letoff at 27.5” measured. This was on a “27” cam. It was about a 1/2” long for me though. It was a long range sledge hammer!


----------



## KurtVL

IDABOW said:


> That’s pretty good speed. My dream season omen (6.5” brace) shot 455 grns, 72 lbs, 70 % letoff at 27.5” measured. This was on a “27” cam. It was about a 1/2” long for me though. It was a long range sledge hammer!


That was one of the best damn bows PSE made I wish they’d take that concept with full throttle cams and do it again but maybe the evolve 31 with FL mods is close enough to that performance


----------



## Diesel79

I’m leaning towards a 60lber with the LL mods right now( I don’t like that feeling of having to push down the string when letting down. ). Looking at pairing it with some Easton hexx with 75gr brass inserts and 100 he heads for about 430 grains. 

I read some things about these running short in draw length. On my Past few Hoyts I ran 29.5” draw, most recent was a dfx cam. If I order one set up at 29.5” is that what I would want the Xpedite set up at as well?


----------



## RavinHood

ontarget7 said:


> Also what mods since there is a 10 fps net difference in IBO equivalent speeds calcs between the two ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are the mods that came with the bow. 250 with a 550 grain arrow and 272 with a 456 grain arrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

AXE6Hunter said:


> Those are the mods that came with the bow. 250 with a 550 grain arrow and 272 with a 456 grain arrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Assuming HL mods then

Was just curious since I have never seen a net jump of 10 fps with 100 grain difference in arrow weight with all else being equal. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

ontarget7 said:


> Assuming HL mods then
> 
> Was just curious since I have never seen a net jump of 10 fps with 100 grain difference in arrow weight with all else being equal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ll shoot it again but I did 5 shots with both arrows and that what I received nothing else changed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Diesel79 said:


> I’m leaning towards a 60lber with the LL mods right now( I don’t like that feeling of having to push down the string when letting down. ). Looking at pairing it with some Easton hexx with 75gr brass inserts and 100 he heads for about 430 grains.
> 
> I read some things about these running short in draw length. On my Past few Hoyts I ran 29.5” draw, most recent was a dfx cam. If I order one set up at 29.5” is that what I would want the Xpedite set up at as well?


I would start there and very easy to adjust if you need to change


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

AXE6Hunter said:


> I’ll shoot it again but I did 5 shots with both arrows and that what I received nothing else changed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


[emoji1360]
Was just curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel79

ontarget7 said:


> I would start there and very easy to adjust if you need to change
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I don’t have a press so was hoping these little tweaks could be done with small adjustments to the mods.

Did you get your carbon yet? I still really want that one. Lol


----------



## rmscustom

I’m not a fan of the ll mods. Much prefer the fl or the hl. Got a set if someone wants them.


----------



## Diesel79

rmscustom said:


> I’m not a fan of the ll mods. Much prefer the fl or the hl. Got a set if someone wants them.


Care to say why?


----------



## 1denogean

to the expedite owners about what would be my speed 27in draw 65lbs and 330gr arrow and 380 gr arrow please?


----------



## RavinHood

1denogean said:


> to the expedite owners about what would be my speed 27in draw 65lbs and 330gr arrow and 380 gr arrow please?


My guess with a 380 grain arrow would be 300 FPS I’m not shooting a 330 grain through my bow each his 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

My stealth is shooting a 408gr arrow at 317fps at 28” and 75lbs. That right at 353ibo


----------



## enderson

AXE6Hunter said:


> My guess with a 380 grain arrow would be 300 FPS I’m not shooting a 330 grain through my bow each his
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FL mod, 71lbs 380g arrow @ 28.25" DL getting 322fps
463g arrow @ 295fps

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

enderson said:


> FL mod, 71lbs 380g arrow @ 28.25" DL getting 322fps
> 463g arrow @ 295fps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


So my estimate would be correct with a 380 grain arrow @ 26” 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad

1denogean said:


> to the expedite owners about what would be my speed 27in draw 65lbs and 330gr arrow and 380 gr arrow please?


Faster and smoother than any other bow out there is my guess. :wink:


----------



## sambone

0nepin said:


> My stealth is shooting a 408gr arrow at 317fps at 28” and 75lbs. That right at 353ibo


How did you get it to 75 lbs? That thing is smoking fast. Black or Kryptek? 

I want one


----------



## BucksnBass525

Finally I found an Xpedite locally, going to shoot it tomorrow.


----------



## fordnut

Lucky you. I’ve got to travel 2 hrs to get to a pse dealer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0nepin

It maxed out at 73lb in spec ,just a few twist in the cables and it hit 75lbs .Kryptex .


sambone said:


> How did you get it to 75 lbs? That thing is smoking fast. Black or Kryptek?
> 
> I want one


----------



## RavinHood

sambone said:


> How did you get it to 75 lbs? That thing is smoking fast. Black or Kryptek?
> 
> I want one


Most likely roped or twisted the cables they were maxing out at 72#


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## henro

Shot one today and ordered a black one from Breathn with his threads a few minutes later! I had already shot the Triax, RX1, RX1 Turbo and Halon 32 and this was the hands down winner. I’ll be slinging some 660gr arrows from mine and it should be whisper quiet. I shot it with HL and FL mods and ordered it with HL mods. It felt just as smooth as the regular RX1 with the HL and much better than the turbo. The bow felt more refined than my Full Throttle I just sold and obviously a much nicer draw, very smooth. The valley was good for hunting and I can draw that in any temp and hold on target all day. If FL mods were the only ones available it would be fine, they just had more of a bite at the end to get over the hump(still better draw than the rx1 turbo) and I want something effortlessly smooth to draw at crunch time while hunting. The Xpedite had the best grip of all I’ve shot. Loved it and wait to get it. I’ll post my own pic on the Breathn casting couch when it arrives!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thunderhorn25

What's the wait time on a black xpidite? Thinking of the same now but want to shoot the logic and maybe the single cam xcursion 6 if I can find one to shoot.


----------



## RavinHood

thunderhorn25 said:


> What's the wait time on a black xpidite? Thinking of the same now but want to shoot the logic and maybe the single cam xcursion 6 if I can find one to shoot.


About 2-3 weeks here my second one (that’ll I’ll be selling ) should be here today if you are left hand 4-6 weeks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thunderhorn25

Thanks AXE6Hunter


----------



## sapper1

I was just at the shop and ordered mine. I can't wait to get it in my hands!!


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

So how does the Expedite compare to the Decree? My opinion of the Decree is it has a very smooth draw for the speed it generates. I've never shot an Evolve cammed bow ,but most swear they are second to none. I like the ATA on the Xpedite,and the brace don't bother me one bit.


----------



## trucker3573

sapper1 said:


> I was just at the shop and ordered mine. I can't wait to get it in my hands!!


Could have bought a brand new one right on here for hundreds less. Cannot believe that bow is still sitting there. Makes me question the popularity of the expedite.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

trucker3573 said:


> Could have bought a brand new one right on here for hundreds less. Cannot believe that bow is still sitting there. Makes me question the popularity of the expedite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That’s how I bought mine but I got a press, draw board and the ability to set up and tune my own stuff... if I wasn’t set up like that it would be well worth buying new from a shop.


----------



## sapper1

trucker3573 said:


> Could have bought a brand new one right on here for hundreds less. Cannot believe that bow is still sitting there. Makes me question the popularity of the expedite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


If it was 65# it would be exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## sapper1

rmscustom said:


> That’s how I bought mine but I got a press, draw board and the ability to set up and tune my own stuff... if I wasn’t set up like that it would be well worth buying new from a shop.


I have all of that equipment as well. I "may" let the shop take it out of the box.


----------



## trucker3573

rmscustom said:


> That’s how I bought mine but I got a press, draw board and the ability to set up and tune my own stuff... if I wasn’t set up like that it would be well worth buying new from a shop.


Eh..50 bucks and you are set up.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

Some also have really good relationships with dealers and don’t pay near msrp


----------



## sapper1

rmscustom said:


> Some also have really good relationships with dealers and don’t pay near msrp


Yep!:wink:


----------



## BucksnBass525

Finally got to shoot the Xpedite this afternoon, very nice bow. Had the HL mods / 90%.
The draw cycle is super smooth, stiffer than my Evolve 35 but smooth all the way back.
The bow looks and feels solid, and it is fast! Quieter and deader than I thought it would be, actually less than my 35 and similar to the Stealth.
Very impressive bow that is now in my top 3 this year, maybe top 2.


----------



## Mathias

BucksnBass525 said:


> Finally got to shoot the Xpedite this afternoon, very nice bow. Had the HL mods / 90%.
> The draw cycle is super smooth, stiffer than my Evolve 35 but smooth all the way back.
> The bow looks and feels solid, and it is fast! Quieter and deader than I thought it would be, actually less than my 35 and similar to the Stealth.
> Very impressive bow that is now in my top 3 this year, maybe top 2.


Interesting. I hope to shoot one next week.
My interest lies in Triax, Realm (not the X), Xpedite & Logic.


----------



## pman

Would love to see this bow 's stats with the Evolve SE cam installed, being a short draw archer myself....


----------



## chugg

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> So how does the Expedite compare to the Decree? My opinion of the Decree is it has a very smooth draw for the speed it generates. I've never shot an Evolve cammed bow ,but most swear they are second to none. I like the ATA on the Xpedite,and the brace don't bother me one bit.


I shoot a decree ic and ordered an xpedite. The draw for me was smoother. Slightly easier to pull all the way through to the wall with no real drop into the valley. Depending on where it’s set will determine the feel of the valley. I didn’t get to shoot it at 75% to compare. I shot it at 85 and 80. It has a real locked in feeling at 80%. 85 was too much for me. Holds far steadier than my ic. Grips are quite similar to me. The valley and hold are what sold me. It’s nice to draw and real nice at full draw. Being able to relax and hold at full draw for more than 45 sec will be nice. To me there is less feedback than the evolves. More jump but less buzz so to speak. 
By far the most comfortable speed bow I’ve ever shot. Which is why I ordered one.


----------



## MELLY-MEL

BucksnBass525 said:


> Finally got to shoot the Xpedite this afternoon, very nice bow. Had the HL mods / 90%.
> The draw cycle is super smooth, stiffer than my Evolve 35 but smooth all the way back.
> The bow looks and feels solid, and it is fast! Quieter and deader than I thought it would be, actually less than my 35 and similar to the Stealth.
> Very impressive bow that is now in my top 3 this year, maybe top 2.


👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## BucksnBass525

chugg said:


> I shoot a decree ic and ordered an xpedite. The draw for me was smoother. Slightly easier to pull all the way through to the wall with no real drop into the valley. Depending on where it’s set will determine the feel of the valley. I didn’t get to shoot it at 75% to compare. I shot it at 85 and 80. It has a real locked in feeling at 80%. 85 was too much for me. Holds far steadier than my ic. Grips are quite similar to me. The valley and hold are what sold me. It’s nice to draw and real nice at full draw. Being able to relax and hold at full draw for more than 45 sec will be nice. To me there is less feedback than the evolves. More jump but less buzz so to speak.
> *By far the most comfortable speed bow I’ve ever shot*. Which is why I ordered one.


Without question! Your thoughts mimic mine exactly.
This is one sweet, fast hunting bow.


----------



## ontarget7

Been playing with different arrow weight in regards to shot feel on the Xpedite. Once you start getting 100 gr over IBO arrow weight for your particular draw weight there is a significant difference in on the shot feel. 
All bows are quieter the heavier you go up in arrow weight. This one just seems to be a fairly large difference. 

Here is an example on my current specs and with this arrow weight at the poundage it is very dead and vibe free. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

As far as efficiency goes, I am getting the same 354 IBO equivalent speed calcs from 26.5” draw to 29” draw. This is with the HL mods with an arrow 100 gr over IBO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

chugg said:


> I shoot a decree ic and ordered an xpedite. The draw for me was smoother. Slightly easier to pull all the way through to the wall with no real drop into the valley. Depending on where it’s set will determine the feel of the valley. I didn’t get to shoot it at 75% to compare. I shot it at 85 and 80. It has a real locked in feeling at 80%. 85 was too much for me. Holds far steadier than my ic. Grips are quite similar to me. The valley and hold are what sold me. It’s nice to draw and real nice at full draw. Being able to relax and hold at full draw for more than 45 sec will be nice. To me there is less feedback than the evolves. More jump but less buzz so to speak.
> By far the most comfortable speed bow I’ve ever shot. Which is why I ordered one.


Man you guys are killin' me. Being 6'4",a longer ata bow just fits me better. But,I literally have $190 in my Decree. Is the Xpedite really that much better? Guess I'm gonna have to go shoot it :RockOn:


----------



## bowcrete

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> Man you guys are killin' me. Being 6'4",a longer ata bow just fits me better. But,I literally have $190 in my Decree. Is the Xpedite really that much better? Guess I'm gonna have to go shoot it :RockOn:


Once you shoot it you'll see, they are a great bow


----------



## Kyarcher95

Shane, could you tell me if the SE mods. would have a stiffer draw than the regular Evolve cam with both set up with HL mods. and same draw weight? My dl is 26.5"


----------



## KurtVL

ontarget7 said:


> As far as efficiency goes, I am getting the same 354 IBO equivalent speed calcs from 26.5” draw to 29” draw. This is with the HL mods with an arrow 100 gr over IBO
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about FL mods

It’s the same cam as on the evolves?

I’m loving my E31


----------



## sneak1413

Kyarcher95 said:


> Shane, could you tell me if the SE mods. would have a stiffer draw than the regular Evolve cam with both set up with HL mods. and same draw weight? My dl is 26.5"


Should be just slightly stiffer than the HL mods but about 5fps faster and about 5fps slower than the FL mods.


----------



## Kyarcher95

Thank you sneak, that's what I was thinking. I want to go with the smoother cam because of shoulder.


----------



## ontarget7

Kyarcher95 said:


> Thank you sneak, that's what I was thinking. I want to go with the smoother cam because of shoulder.


I agree with sneak 

The one thing about the HL mods and the bigger valley it is still easy to let down at full draw. A nice smooth let down still making it shoulder friendly even on the let down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

KurtVL said:


> What about FL mods
> 
> It’s the same cam as on the evolves?
> 
> I’m loving my E31


Haven’t run the FL mods enough yet to really give you a fair comparison 

Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

I was expecting to really feel the typical "Speed Bow" draw cycle, this bow honestly drew as goodor better than some of this years 330-340 IBO bow for me. 
The fact that the bow is coming in at or over IBO is amazing.
On a side note the Kryptek camo looked very good.


----------



## RavinHood

BucksnBass525 said:


> I was expecting to really feel the typical "Speed Bow" draw cycle, this bow honestly drew as goodor better than some of this years 330-340 IBO bow for me.
> The fact that the bow is coming in at or over IBO is amazing.
> On a side note the Kryptek camo looked very good.


It does look good I still feel like finishes on PSE bows leave a lot that is still desired they aren’t the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

The grip on the Xpedite,along with these Carbon Express Maxima Red Zone SD’s is proving to be very repeatable. This is with bareshafts indexed to 12:00, 3:00, 6:00, 9:00. 
I’m betting broadheads will be money 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad

Shane can you post a pic of the xpedite in your left hand as you would grip it before drawing? And just how you rest your fingers on the front?


----------



## ontarget7

Boonerbrad said:


> Shane can you post a pic of the xpedite in your left hand as you would grip it before drawing? And just how you rest your fingers on the front?


Will see if I can get you that this evening 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

Will be testing out some new strings on the Xpedite. Factory strings have been great and will make for a perfect back up set. 

These should look sharp on the all black Xpedite 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

ontarget7 said:


> The grip on the Xpedite,along with these Carbon Express Maxima Red Zone SD’s is proving to be very repeatable. This is with bareshafts indexed to 12:00, 3:00, 6:00, 9:00.
> I’m betting broadheads will be money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have found the exact same thing Shane. And can get by with a 40 grain Firenock insert and a 150 field point and still bareshaft tune 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MELLY-MEL

ontarget7 said:


> Will be testing out some new strings on the Xpedite. Factory strings have been great and will make for a perfect back up set.
> 
> These should look sharp on the all black Xpedite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome bro!


----------



## ontarget7

New strings were on the money for spec. First shot to check if I was within reason from the tune on the factory strings.



















Current specs






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordnut

Looks awesome!! Hey Shane will a QAD rest work on expedite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

fordnut said:


> Looks awesome!! Hey Shane will a QAD rest work on expedite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, sir

Up in the air and might go back to an HDX PSE version on this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

fordnut said:


> Looks awesome!! Hey Shane will a QAD rest work on expedite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am not Shane but they will work just fine



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordnut

Thx. [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highwaynorth

ontarget7 said:


> The grip on the Xpedite,along with these Carbon Express Maxima Red Zone SD’s is proving to be very repeatable. This is with bareshafts indexed to 12:00, 3:00, 6:00, 9:00.
> I’m betting broadheads will be money
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20171231/eaa5eed8fc0d6e233c01856f4d0b08be.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> It says a lot about the arrows too


----------



## KurtVL

ontarget7 said:


> New strings were on the money for spec. First shot to check if I was within reason from the tune on the factory strings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HL or FL mods ?


----------



## ontarget7

highwaynorth said:


> It says a lot about the arrows too


Agreed 



KurtVL said:


> HL or FL mods ?


HL mods 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryjax

ontarget7 said:


> New strings were on the money for spec. First shot to check if I was within reason from the tune on the factory strings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Current specs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The color of those strings/cables might be the best I’ve ever seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

Ryjax said:


> The color of those strings/cables might be the best I’ve ever seen.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, very sharp!


----------



## BucksnBass525

Said it before and I will say it again: Best speed bow ever produced,the performance and manners of this bow are outstanding.


----------



## tmoran

Will anybody put heavy limbs on it? Factory or aftermarket or otherwise?


----------



## 0nepin

Custom shop will do 80lb limbs


tmoran said:


> Will anybody put heavy limbs on it? Factory or aftermarket or otherwise?


----------



## tmoran

0nepin said:


> Custom shop will do 80lb limbs


Any recommendation?


----------



## BucksnBass525

PSE has their own "Custom Shop".


----------



## sapper1

I have got to stop reading this thread.


----------



## RavinHood

0nepin said:


> Custom shop will do 80lb limbs


No they won’t. PSE will not be doing 80# limbs on the Xpedite atleast not now.









That’s my pse rep no limbs are being offered at this time. I’ve already inquired getting 3-4 bows done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

sapper1 said:


> I have got to stop reading this thread.


You and me both,unfortunately I think I'm hooked.


----------



## sapper1

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> You and me both,unfortunately I think I'm hooked.


I have mine on order and picked up the HHA Virtus rest for it yesterday.


----------



## 0nepin

I bet your right but I was going by this


AXE6Hunter said:


> No they won’t. PSE will not be doing 80# limbs on the Xpedite atleast not now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That’s my pse rep no limbs are being offered at this time. I’ve already inquired getting 3-4 bows done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

0nepin said:


> I bet your right but I was going by this


I was told by Blake Shepley that he kind of over stepped and said that before they were actually available and tested. My information was given to me within the last week or so. The oldest being last December 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmscustom

80lb limbs... Enjoy them young shoulders while you got em. I’m not even old, just too much building houses and mountain bike slams I guess. Haha


----------



## bowcrete

Received my xpedite today, preliminary set up,there is about 3/4 of an inch clearance from the TT smack down to the cables,im assuming that's enough clearance? Have not shot it yet,






View attachment 6352187


----------



## sapper1

bowcrete said:


> Received my xpedite today, preliminary set up,there is about 3/4 of an inch clearance from the TT smack down to the cables,im assuming that's enough clearance? Have not shot it yet


Does your rest have the arrow containment cage?


----------



## bowcrete

sapper1 said:


> Does your rest have the arrow containment cage?


No cage


----------



## Nate79

Couldn't take it anymore, got mine ordered. Should have it next week, we'll see how it stack stacks up against my xcursion 6.


----------



## Diesel79

Nate79 said:


> Couldn't take it anymore, got mine ordered. Should have it next week, we'll see how it stack stacks up against my xcursion 6.


I’m will be interested in that comparison.


----------



## Deeslwrk

We had a customer in the store today that was trying to decide between the evolve 31, the expedite,or a Hoyt hyper force. He liked various aspects of all three bows so it came down to a real hunting performance question “How do these stack up on equal settings?”. We already had them all at 65 pounds and 28” draw so we used a 350 spine full length black eagle outlaw that weighed in at 430 grains total. I shot the same arrow through the chrono 3 times for each bow from the same distance to the chrono. Here are the numbers we got. 

Xpedite set on 75% let off 280fps avg
Hoyt hyperforce 271fps avg
Evolve 31 set at 90% let off 262fps avg. 

In my opinion the xpedite doesn’t shoot like a speed bow. The draw cycle feels consistent and set on the 75% let off it drops into the valley smoother than the evolve with the 90% let off. If you scratch the Xpedite off your list simply because of the brace height you should definitely shoot one before you pass judgment on it. I’m not a brand shooter, I think we’re lucky to have so many great bows to choose from and the Xpedite is certainly one to consider.


----------



## ontarget7

The speeds, draw cycle and adjustability, get most the attention on the Xpedite. Throw in how well it holds and shoots, you now have the best speed bow made to date IMO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BucksnBass525

Deeslwrk said:


> We had a customer in the store today that was trying to decide between the evolve 31, the expedite,or a Hoyt hyper force. He liked various aspects of all three bows so it came down to a real hunting performance question “How do these stack up on equal settings?”. We already had them all at 65 pounds and 28” draw so we used a 350 spine full length black eagle outlaw that weighed in at 430 grains total. I shot the same arrow through the chrono 3 times for each bow from the same distance to the chrono. Here are the numbers we got.
> 
> Xpedite set on 75% let off 280fps avg
> Hoyt hyperforce 271fps avg
> Evolve 31 set at 90% let off 262fps avg.
> 
> In my opinion the xpedite doesn’t shoot like a speed bow. The draw cycle feels consistent and set on the 75% let off it drops into the valley smoother than the evolve with the 90% let off. If you scratch the Xpedite off your list simply because of the brace height you should definitely shoot one before you pass judgment on it. I’m not a brand shooter, I think we’re lucky to have so many great bows to choose from and the Xpedite is certainly one to consider.


Are you sure about the numbers because my 31 was 20 fps faster than that? Unless I am missing something those numbers put all of those bows way under IBO. Not trying to derail this thread at all but that would put the Xpedite around 340ish IBO with LL mods and the 31 at low 330's. Just saying.


----------



## Deeslwrk

It’s what we got on our chrono. It’s not as fancy as some of the other ones I’ve seen but it works. The numbers we got are about 10 FPS off of what some of the other tests on this thread show. I don’t know what we should consider margin for error, just posted the numbers we got so people could compare.


----------



## BucksnBass525

Deeslwrk said:


> It’s what we got on our chrono. It’s not as fancy as some of the other ones I’ve seen but it works. The numbers we got are about 10 FPS off of what some of the other tests on this thread show. I don’t know what we should consider margin for error, just posted the numbers we got so people could compare.


Ya I think you got a sick chrono, I mean it may be ok for a general comparison of numbers but in reality the real world speeds are easily off 10-20 FPS.


----------



## stillern

bowcrete said:


> Received my xpedite today, preliminary set up,there is about 3/4 of an inch clearance from the TT smack down to the cables,im assuming that's enough clearance? Have not shot it yet,
> View attachment 6352185
> View attachment 6352187


Did you order the bow with those strings? Looks great! Just wondering if you can order different color strings direct from the factory without having to buy new strings.


----------



## bowcrete

stillern said:


> Did you order the bow with those strings? Looks great! Just wondering if you can order different color strings direct from the factory without having to buy new strings.


Strings are from exwolverine,I believe, I bought the bow of a member on here,the strings are flame,red, orange, black they go well with the bow


----------



## stillern

Thank you. Any concerns about the gray finish for Hunting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

stillern said:


> Thank you. Any concerns about the gray finish for Hunting?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No,the finish isn't shiny,now if it would only warm up here,I could put some arrows thru it


----------



## stillern

For sure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

The charcoal finish is the best looking one.

All the others leave a left to be desired finished in my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

AXE6Hunter said:


> The charcoal finish is the best looking one.
> 
> All the others leave a left to be desired finished in my opinion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it's the sharpest combo out there,jmo


----------



## RavinHood

bowcrete said:


> I think it's the sharpest combo out there,jmo


I’ve seen one refinish in fde with digital camo limbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

AXE6Hunter said:


> I’ve seen one refinish in fde with digital camo limbs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sounds cool


----------



## stillern

bowcrete said:


> I think it's the sharpest combo out there,jmo


No doubt I’m buying one. Still struggling to wrap my head around a gray Hunting bow. Looks great though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

stillern said:


> No doubt I’m buying one. Still struggling to wrap my head around a gray Hunting bow. Looks great though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had black bows for the last 7 yrs it's a nice change up I guess


----------



## ontarget7

I’m digging my black one









Need to order some colored weights and will be messing with a small back bar. 

It’s a tack driver 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinsonk

Alright Shane,

There's some super secret sight on that bow for you to cover it up with your doctoring job. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

ontarget7 said:


> I’m digging my black one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to order some colored weights and will be messing with a small back bar.
> 
> It’s a tack driver
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like black,I figured the charcoal would be a nice change of pace,do you have your risor taped of ,how many layers do you add,or do you just cover it?


----------



## ontarget7

wilkinsonk said:


> Alright Shane,
> 
> There's some super secret sight on that bow for you to cover it up with your doctoring job.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


I’m trying out the blurry target concept 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

bowcrete said:


> I like black,I figured the charcoal would be a nice change of pace,do you have your risor taped of ,how many layers do you add,or do you just cover it?


Just a very thin wrap just to take the chill off on those cold days.

The Charcoal is sharp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinsonk

ontarget7 said:


> I’m trying out the blurry target concept
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So Sureloc sent you a preview of the new Morgan/Dudley collaboration.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

wilkinsonk said:


> So Sureloc sent you a preview of the new Morgan/Dudley collaboration.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Not sure, it’s still blurry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

ontarget7 said:


> I’m trying out the blurry target concept
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LoL


----------



## sapper1

Are the mods marked so you can easily ID which is which?


----------



## ontarget7

sapper1 said:


> Are the mods marked so you can easily ID which is which?


Yes
HL LL FL 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias

I finally made it to a shop to try some bows yesterday, the Xpedite included. I passed on the PSE’s due to the cold, it was 8 degrees. While I like the grip feel overall, they were cold just hanging in the shop, outside would have ruined my impression of the bow.
I see Shane wrapped his to address this, what do you use?
I don’t test shoot bows with gloves on.


----------



## arrowblaster

I see a special thing on front of grip also????? That for the sight? Help clear the blur on it?


----------



## jakep567

Shane how do you like those wicksticks?


----------



## Planner

Mathias said:


> I finally made it to a shop to try some bows yesterday, the Xpedite included. I passed on the PSE’s due to the cold, it was 8 degrees. While I like the grip feel overall, they were cold just hanging in the shop, outside would have ruined my impression of the bow.
> I see Shane wrapped his to address this, what do you use?
> I don’t test shoot bows with gloves on.


I use 1mm Lizard Skin Baseball bat wrap, not for temp control, but better grip with a little sweat on my hands. It does insulate a little. 

Every aluminum bow I have had (Hoyt, Prime, Elite, now PSE) will feel cold if exposed.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyarcher95

I wrapped the grip on my Evolve 31 with 0.5 mm lizard skin. It has a great feel and it's a bit warmer for the hand. I got tired of camo colors years ago and now all my hunting bows, tree stand and blind, are black, with no problem. I also like the look of that charcoal color on the xpedite, pretty sharp.


----------



## stillern

Anybody have pics of the Xpedite in Kryptek Highlander?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

stillern said:


> Anybody have pics of the Xpedite in Kryptek Highlander?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can show pictures of an evolve 31 in that color 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern

Yes please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7

arrowblaster said:


> I see a special thing on front of grip also????? That for the sight? Help clear the blur on it?


You will know here shortly 



jakep567 said:


> Shane how do you like those wicksticks?


Haven’t had much time with them yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate79

Got mine today, spent a little time behind it in the basement. Very impressed so far. Driving tacks......at 14 yds. Can't wait to get out and see what it's like on the range.


----------



## bowcrete

Anyone have thoughts on a 16 yr old having this bow my son has been shooting since he was 5,has decent form, just any input, only reason I thought of this is he's 25.5-26 in draw length and get speed to boot


----------



## RavinHood

bowcrete said:


> Anyone have thoughts on a 16 yr old having this bow my son has been shooting since he was 5,has decent form, just any input, only reason I thought of this is he's 25.5-26 in draw length and get speed to boot


Why does age matter? When I first started out every one archery talk wanted me to shoot a 8” BH bow. I said forget that I knew why I wanted and I knew what I could do. So I went and got a Omen Pro and shot excellent. If he likes it then I say go for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

AXE6Hunter said:


> Why does age matter? When I first started out every one archery talk wanted me to shoot a 8” BH bow. I said forget that I knew why I wanted and I knew what I could do. So I went and got a Omen Pro and shot excellent. If he likes it then I say go for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh he likes it alright,im just thinking if he could adjust upgrading from a diamond infinity edge


----------



## RavinHood

bowcrete said:


> Oh he likes it alright,im just thinking if he could adjust upgrading from a diamond infinity edge


That’s a major up grade. Let him shoot it some more. If he is open to shoot that one more and putting down his infinity edge then maybe you have a winner ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

^^^ to me it's a winner


----------



## KurtVL

AXE6Hunter said:


> The charcoal finish is the best looking one.
> 
> All the others leave a left to be desired finished in my opinion
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


(Nodding head) you know it 

Love my charcoal 

Wish I could get a longer brother to my E31


----------



## RavinHood

Tuned one yesterday with a maxima .350 spine arrow 150 grain field tip.

I’ve never had to order a shim kit- if I have to anything is swap shims 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ingo

bowcrete said:


> Anyone have thoughts on a 16 yr old having this bow my son has been shooting since he was 5,has decent form, just any input, only reason I thought of this is he's 25.5-26 in draw length and get speed to boot


I wish my dad would have bought me a bow that cool when I was 16, lol. 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sapper1

So how long did you all have to wait for your Xpedite to come in?


----------



## RavinHood

sapper1 said:


> So how long did you all have to wait for your Xpedite to come in?


Dude to the weather I order mine dec 7 and got it Friday January 19th left handed bows are taking longer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeybutt2000

Ingo said:


> I wish my dad would have bought me a bow that cool when I was 16, lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


No doubt,except my Dad was not into archery,only firearms. I can't even remember what I had at 16,it was a LONG time ago :wink:


----------



## joffutt1

Ingo said:


> I wish my dad would have bought me a bow that cool when I was 16, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I was rockin the PSE Nova Team Fitzgerald, baby. Wheelie cams were where it was at.


----------



## Ingo

Monkeybutt2000 said:


> No doubt,except my Dad was not into archery,only firearms. I can't even remember what I had at 16,it was a LONG time ago :wink:


I had a 40lb Indian recurve and a mid-80s 50lb PSE that was black and orange can't remember the model. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sapper1

I just got a call from the shop and my bow is in.


----------



## henro

Ordered mine 12/28 and still waiting to hear that it’s in. Should hopefully be this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

I see that the OP sold off his PSE's. Wonder why the sudden change?


----------



## ontarget7

I still have three 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fountain

O ok. Just curious.


----------



## chugg

Ordered mine 12/23 and am still waiting for a 70lber in mo. Was told it should be in this week


----------



## sapper1

henro said:


> Ordered mine 12/28 and still waiting to hear that it’s in. Should hopefully be this week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's about when I ordered mine.


----------



## Bushbuster1

I ordered mine in mid November. Local shop had one on the rack in 65# but I wanted a 70#. It took 1 1/2 months to come in. It was worth the wait. Only complaint I have had was the limb dampeners. The original ones were not a good fit. The bottom one would move with every shot. After 50 shots it had moved so far down that it would touch the cam as it rotated on draw.


----------



## IDABOW

Any news on when lefty xpedites will be built?


----------



## gritsnfishin1

sapper1 said:


> That's about when I ordered mine.


Me too!


----------



## sapper1

Just picked mine up tonight.


----------



## sapper1

Bushbuster1 said:


> I ordered mine in mid November. Local shop had one on the rack in 65# but I wanted a 70#. It took 1 1/2 months to come in. It was worth the wait. Only complaint I have had was the limb dampeners. The original ones were not a good fit. The bottom one would move with every shot. After 50 shots it had moved so far down that it would touch the cam as it rotated on draw.


I just noticed the bottom limb dampener is missing on mine. It must have come out when we were setting it up so I will have to call the shop in the morning.


----------



## rmscustom

Bushbuster1 said:


> I ordered mine in mid November. Local shop had one on the rack in 65# but I wanted a 70#. It took 1 1/2 months to come in. It was worth the wait. Only complaint I have had was the limb dampeners. The original ones were not a good fit. The bottom one would move with every shot. After 50 shots it had moved so far down that it would touch the cam as it rotated on draw.
> View attachment 6377215


Rotate the dampeners 90 degrees and they are much better.


----------



## Nate79

The more time I spend behind mine the better it gets. I moved it to 90% letoff tonight just for fun. The draw cycle on this cam system is just perfectly linear to the wall. Really getting comfortable with the xpedite now. Hard to beat, really impressed. I gotta agree with Shane, best speed bow to date.


----------



## Nate79

rmscustom said:


> Rotate the dampeners 90 degrees and they are much better.


Did the same to mine, worked like a charm. Also added the twist locks per scotts advise.


----------



## COArrow

I did not like my Evolve 31, but love my xpedite, it is a comfortable bow to shoot.


----------



## ontarget7

Nice looking rigs, guys !! 
Definitely the best speed bow I have ever owned or shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## henro

Nate79 said:


> Did the same to mine, worked like a charm. Also added the twist locks per scotts advise.


Twist locks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CNW211

Sorry if I missed this, but has anyone shot the Xpedite along with the Xpedition Xcursion 6 that can give a comparison? I have my next bow narrowed down to 1 of these 2, but nowhere close to shoot either. Thanks....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate79

CNW211 said:


> Sorry if I missed this, but has anyone shot the Xpedite along with the Xpedition Xcursion 6 that can give a comparison? I have my next bow narrowed down to 1 of these 2, but nowhere close to shoot either. Thanks....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


That's gonna be a tough decision there. I actually own both bows. The xpedite has the draw cycle hands down. The xpedite wants to jump forward a little on the shot but no vibe. The xcursion6 just sits there but does have a little residual vibe. Their both great shooters, I have a hard time putting either one down.


----------



## stillern

Anyone have pics in highlander?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

I’ve got one at the shop I’ll post pictures of it tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CNW211

Nate79 said:


> That's gonna be a tough decision there. I actually own both bows. The xpedite has the draw cycle hands down. The xpedite wants to jump forward a little on the shot but no vibe. The xcursion6 just sits there but does have a little residual vibe. Their both great shooters, I have a hard time putting either one down.


Thanks for your input Nate79. I appreciate it. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern

AXE6Hunter said:


> I’ve got one at the shop I’ll post pictures of it tomorrow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Please do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

Anyone know if you can order a black risor/camo limb one? going to give my son the charcoal one I have


----------



## RavinHood

bowcrete said:


> Anyone know if you can order a black risor/camo limb one? going to give my son the charcoal one I have


Not 100% sure but I want to say that you can just got to let them know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

^^^ I've always been a fan of that combo


----------



## jltroy

I like it except anything over 4.0 lbs is too heavy in my opinion...


----------



## henro

henro said:


> Ordered mine 12/28 and still waiting to hear that it’s in. Should hopefully be this week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still haven’t received my black 70lber yet. Hopefully any day now. Still waiting on my custom Spot Hogg Fast Eddie 3 pin too so no big deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddybuck-kilr

jltroy said:


> I like it except anything over 4.0 lbs is too heavy in my opinion...


Who makes a flagship bow 4lbs or less. One that I can think of and they're about 1600. So go buy one if your're hung up on weight. That 4lb thing doesn't mean anything


----------



## bowcrete

^^^^^^ I don't think this bow is heavy at all, especially coming of the evolve 35


----------



## RavinHood

bowcrete said:


> ^^^^^^ I don't think this bow is heavy at all, especially coming of the evolve 35


I generally don’t talk to people that state they don’t want a 4# bow. Why are they in this thread? 

Only 3-4 pro bows weigh under that so I dare not waste my breath. Just ticks me off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

^^^ right


----------



## IDABOW

My hunting rigs weigh 7-8 lbs. my decree ic weighed more than my omen.


----------



## wpgarcher

xpedite has caught my eye, my last pse was a dream season decree, very nice bow but I had issues with the modules coming loose. My cam actually ended up cracking, not sure if it was the extreme temperature changes during the season or what? ( can get down to -30 degrees Celsius with the windchill where I live) anybody have any issues like that with the evolve cams?


----------



## pseshooter84

No, I had that issue with the dream season evo though. I hated that bow because of it. Blue loc tite every week. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern

Anyone have Xpedite pics in Kryptek?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowcrete

stillern said:


> Anyone have Xpedite pics in Kryptek?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern

bowcrete said:


> View attachment 6385885


That looks amazing thank you! Still a few weeks out on mine. Can’t wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern

Need to get this damn thing already, come on PSE!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wpgarcher

stillern said:


> Need to get this damn thing already, come on PSE!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah! Still dont have thr CS or xpedite at my pro local pro shop. Just the response and drives. its a bit annoying 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Archery Talk forum


----------



## henro

Still waiting on my 12/28 order as well...


----------



## IDABOW

^^^ ordered my lefty on 12/20.


----------



## henro

Mine’s a righty black 70lber. Goin directly to Breathn for his strings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

IDABOW said:


> ^^^ ordered my lefty on 12/20.


I’ve been told 3 months on lefty’s but we shall see. Been placing threads custom bow strings on all my bows now because they fast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IDABOW

Well I guess that gives me more time to pay it off. And hope for full containment limb driven rest to fit with it.


----------



## dnv23

AXE6Hunter said:


> I’ve been told 3 months on lefty’s but we shall see. Been placing threads custom bow strings on all my bows now because they fast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm beginning to think PSE hates lefties. They didn't have one single LH bow at the ATA show. The only other company that didn't was New Breed.


----------



## IDABOW

Dealer said mid March now. Yay.


----------



## RavinHood

IDABOW said:


> Dealer said mid March now. Yay.


Yes but please guys hold out it will be worth it here is one that I set up today. I eyed the level and set the d loop then shot the first shot on the right then made the next adjustment on the left maxima red 350 are so forgiving










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wpgarcher

both the shops near me have no idea when the flagship pse's are coming, maybe they forgot about Canada? im just getting restless up here.


----------



## RavinHood

wpgarcher said:


> both the shops near me have no idea when the flagship pse's are coming, maybe they forgot about Canada? im just getting restless up here.


I understand that. Seems to me they are slow in production I received the very first left handed Realm and Realm X last week. I’ve already sold two left handed triax’s. 


I realize that there are too many other good bows on the market no bs. Therefore PSE better get there game together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wpgarcher

AXE6Hunter said:


> I understand that. Seems to me they are slow in production I received the very first left handed Realm and Realm X last week. I’ve already sold two left handed triax’s.
> 
> 
> I realize that there are too many other good bows on the market no bs. Therefore PSE better get there game together
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 2 of my friends who shot pse for the last few seasons have bought RX1 and the new prime bow. I honestly wouldn't mind waiting if they would give my dealers a date, but instead they have left them in the dark...kind of disappointing considering PSE usualyl have great CS


----------



## RavinHood

wpgarcher said:


> 2 of my friends who shot pse for the last few seasons have bought RX1 and the new prime bow. I honestly wouldn't mind waiting if they would give my dealers a date, but instead they have left them in the dark...kind of disappointing considering PSE usualyl have great CS


I was told March or April 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IDABOW

I’m not in any rush. The weather will be cold, wet and windy for the next three months. Still holding out for a full containment limb driven rest that will work with the xpedite.


----------



## henro

henro said:


> Mine’s a righty black 70lber. Goin directly to Breathn for his strings.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Breathn told me today my bow has shipped and should arrive to him beginning of next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack

henro said:


> Breathn told me today my bow has shipped and should arrive to him beginning of next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be Thor's hammer!


----------



## RavinHood

You guys are a lot more patient then I am. I would have had strings sent to the house for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern

Mine shipped this week. Hoping to get it setup and shooting next Sunday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tripleb2431

Finally got to shoot the xpidite yesterday. Heard alot of people saying that they shot it with the FL mods and that's it's pretty aggressive and even full throttle like with that mod. Not even close the one I shot was equipped with the FL mods at 75% and it still has very generous valley. I could relax alot. I currently shoot the inertia with IC cam. And the xpidite with FL mod is way tamer than that. I'm still deciding if my next bow will be the xpidite or the evolve but I now know which ever one it is it will have the FL mods. Evolve cams even with the FL mods is an incredible hunting cam plenty of valley. Draw was still pretty smooth. There is hand shock on shot but nothing bad at all. And it was just vibration no kick or anything. Shot the hoyt hyperforce and it's all around good bow but the PSE Evolve equipped bows are way better. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilson

Junk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmpk

dwilson said:


> Junk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Care to elaborate????


----------



## Kaizoku

jmpk said:


> Care to elaborate????


He is just bitter about cam systems.


----------



## stillern

dwilson said:


> Junk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Real value add comment. Thanks dwilson. Now we know what the d stands for! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motomoto

I noticed one problem with the new wide PSE limbs. That is the axles flex due to the extended length (from the wider limbs and thicker cam modules) and PSE didn’t use larger diameter axles to compensate this. I hope they would use 1/4” or larger axle pins in the future models.

Like the Mathews did.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern

motomoto said:


> I noticed one problem with the new wide PSE limbs. That is the axles flex due to the extended length (from the wider limbs and thicker cam modules) and PSE didn’t use larger diameter axles to compensate this. I hope they would use 1/4” or larger axle pins in the future models.
> 
> Like the Mathews did.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That doesn’t sound good. Do you have pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motomoto

stillern said:


> That doesn’t sound good. Do you have pics?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am tuning the bow later today after work. Hope my rest and spacer kit will be delivered on time in a few minutes.I will take pics and show them here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern

motomoto said:


> I noticed one problem with the new wide PSE limbs. That is the axles flex due to the extended length (from the wider limbs and thicker cam modules) and PSE didn’t use larger diameter axles to compensate this. I hope they would use 1/4” or larger axle pins in the future models.
> 
> Like the Mathews did.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That doesn’t sound good. Do you have pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinsonk

If you're limbs look like this it's normal. These pics are of a CA34, top and bottom:










Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## motomoto

wilkinsonk said:


> If you're limbs look like this it's normal. These pics are of a CA34, top and bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Yes. Just like that but a little more on the wide limbs. The axles flex inward at the center. Once the pressure from the string and cable is taken off, that flex is gone. So the axles are made from some type of spring steel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## digsafe

My full throttle limb tips look just like that


----------



## johnno

Mine too - no problems...


----------



## tripleb2431

Yeah don't see Axel's flexing they are very hard material. If one does flex it's going to be permanently bent from that point on.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnno

AXE6Hunter - Just ran the figures you quote in your sig - your about 9fps over IBO - that's one fast bow you have....


----------



## RavinHood

johnno said:


> AXE6Hunter - Just ran the figures you quote in your sig - your about 9fps over IBO - that's one fast bow you have....


I should probably chance that as it’s not pulling dead 70# it’s pulling over 70# 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern

motomoto said:


> I am tuning the bow later today after work. Hope my rest and spacer kit will be delivered on time in a few minutes.I will take pics and show them here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for that. Do you have a Triax at full draw for comparison? Thank you sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## motomoto

stillern said:


> Thank you for that. Do you have a Triax at full draw for comparison? Thank you sir!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don’t have a Triax. But axles on the newer Mathews bows, Wake, Halons... are all the same, 1/4”? Maybe it’s also due to the thick limbs tips on Mathews. They are all straight in line on both ends along the axles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern

Bow will be here Saturday...I pick it up Monday...pumped.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## henro

Got my Xpedite from Breathn tuned with his 452x strings! It shoots my 656gr arrow at 258fps with HL mods set at 29” draw and 72.6lbs!



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillern

henro said:


> Got my Xpedite from Breathn tuned with his 452x strings! It shoots my 656gr arrow at 258fps with HL mods set at 29” draw and 72.6lbs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good! Should have mine in hand tomorrow night. I’ll post pics when I’m setup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

henro said:


> Got my Xpedite from Breathn tuned with his 452x strings! It shoots my 656gr arrow at 258fps with HL mods set at 29” draw and 72.6lbs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## henro

Forgot to mention the letoff is set at 85%. Here’s another angle of that sexy new riser:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrappone

PSE knocked it out the park with Xpedite. I did my part and shot this 3 arrow group at 50 yds today. I'm thoroughly impressed with the Evolve cam system and no longer hesitant of the short brace. Only issue I've noticed was cable wear. Nothing a little serving couldn't fix.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnno

henro said:


> Got my Xpedite from Breathn tuned with his 452x strings! It shoots my 656gr arrow at 258fps with HL mods set at 29” draw and 72.6lbs!


Wow - that gives an IBO of 373fps - that's one fast Expedite....13fps over IBO...


----------



## henro

johnno said:


> Wow - that gives an IBO of 373fps - that's one fast Expedite....13fps over IBO...


This is high letoff mods tho so 352ibo advertised. Set to 85%. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnv23

sgrappone said:


> PSE knocked it out the park with Xpedite. I did my part and shot this 3 arrow group at 50 yds today. I'm thoroughly impressed with the Evolve cam system and no longer hesitant of the short brace. Only issue I've noticed was cable wear. Nothing a little serving couldn't fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


PSE should serve the cables, I know a lot of people haven't had issues but a lot have. Nice shooting!


----------



## johnno

Yep IBO with HL mods is 352fps -yet yours with those mods -to generate 258fps with a 656gr arrow - does 367fps - even with 2.6 lbs over IBO weight - that seems to be 13fps over IBO?...as I said that is one mighty fast Expedite.. or to put it another way - with a 352fps bow to get what your getting - you should be pulling 80lbs - never part with that bow ....LOL


----------



## henro

johnno said:


> Yep IBO with HL mods is 352fps -yet yours with those mods -to generate 258fps with a 656gr arrow - does 367fps - even with 2.6 lbs over IBO weight - that seems to be 13fps over IBO?...as I said that is one mighty fast Expedite.. or to put it another way - with a 352fps bow to get what your getting - you should be pulling 80lbs - never part with that bow ....LOL


It’s called heavy arrow weight efficiency. All bows gain speed efficiency as arrow weight goes up. My previous PSE Full Throttle at 29/70 shot a 754gr arrow at 242fps. That’s an adjusted ibo of 390fps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

henro said:


> It’s called heavy arrow weight efficiency. All bows gain speed efficiency as arrow weight goes up. My previous PSE Full Throttle at 29/70 shot a 754gr arrow at 242fps. That’s an adjusted ibo of 390fps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not all bows. I wish this were true we are discussing this in another Thread. The ECS is so efficient 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## henro

AXE6Hunter said:


> Not all bows. I wish this were true we are discussing this in another Thread. The ECS is so efficient
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They may not all gain at the same rate but yes they do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnno

Great - In that case - I'll start shooting 1000gr logs out of my FT....LOL....


----------



## stillern

No time to set up yet. But will send pics when all gussied up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherb1

Nice bow,keep us posted.


----------



## Kstigall

:mg: 

*Bow Porn! *

Where do I report it?


----------



## bowcrete

stillern said:


> No time to set up yet. But will send pics when all gussied up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the Highlander on mine


----------



## Errorhead

I just got mine set up, 66# 29" 471 grain arrow, shoots 291. More importantly, it shoots where I aim at, very happy!


----------



## stillern

Well, close. Got my QAD, B Stingers and an old sight on waiting for my new Hogg Father. Cams are really fascinating design, adjustability is unmatched...but the speed, the speed, the speed! At 90% letoff, unreal. Going to be a game changer for me in the Hunter Class. One pin set at 30. Can’t believe how fast the arrow is getting there at range.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sgrappone

stillern said:


> Well, close. Got my QAD, B Stingers and an old sight on waiting for my new Hogg Father. Cams are really fascinating design, adjustability is unmatched...but the speed, the speed, the speed! At 90% letoff, unreal. Going to be a game changer for me in the Hunter Class. One pin set at 30. Can’t believe how fast the arrow is getting there at range.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet shooting bow for sure. I'm considering a second one. Congrats on the bow. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RavinHood

Finally got left handed in about a week ago










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## henro

What bow cases are you guys using that fit the Xpedite? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IDABOW

I bought an sky pro double bow case, 4719 (I think). Couldn’t fit it with my pure gold sight without the width. This case allows the sight and a 10" b stinger with side mount. 32lbs empty though. Never need another case for sure.


----------



## henro

IDABOW said:


> I bought an sky pro double bow case, 4719 (I think). Couldn’t fit it with my pure gold sight without the width. This case allows the sight and a 10" b stinger with side mount. 32lbs empty though. Never need another case for sure.


Thanks. Anybody else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

